# Long time gone but back in style Driveler #73



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 26, 2013)

Woohoo!! I got to start the new Driveler!! Thanks Ruttnbuck!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 26, 2013)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Woohoo!! I got to start the new Driveler!! Thanks Ruttnbuck!


Pick some opening music, and you are good to Go!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 26, 2013)

Let's try this on for size...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 26, 2013)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Let's try this on for size...



Good choice!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 26, 2013)

I thought so!! I'm in an old country mood tonight. I live in the city far too much...need to get in touch with my roots again.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 26, 2013)

On that note (HA!) I'm heading to bed to turn into a vegetable and play Skyrim until I pass out. Good night all!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 26, 2013)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I thought so!! I'm in an old country mood tonight. I live in the city far too much...need to get in touch with my roots again.


Just hanging with this group will keep you in touch with your roots!!......Stop by more often!!


----------



## kracker (Jun 27, 2013)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Let's try this on for size...



Nice choice, I'll probably post up some videos later that will completely ruin this thread.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice pic on the music girlfrien!

Ahhhhh 3rd shift ....the true 1st shift..WOOOHOOO!!!

Any of you fellow drivelers no why I got stank bugs eating up my squash plants?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 27, 2013)

By the way....mernin ya bunch of day shifterz


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 27, 2013)

Top of the morning to all of you fellow drivelers in this new Driveler Thread.

It was so muggy outside this morning that the birds were wiping the sweat out of their eyes.  I am soaking wet after my exercise.  That shower is surely going to feel good.

Ya'll have a ball today and pass it on.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2013)

Ooooooh white lightening.

Think I will start the day with coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 27, 2013)

I was checking the weather this morning and lo and behold, just look at this big rain storm heading straight south in Alabama looking for Bama so that they could get together for another fishing trip escapade.   

I do believe that our friend Bama attracts rainstorms like nectar does bees.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 27, 2013)

pass the shine, no coffee for me


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 27, 2013)

word up


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2013)

Cloudy with normal temps here I'm Franklin Co.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 27, 2013)

if you forget when you put that particular pack of crackers in the truck, then don't try em fir breakfast. That was bad, very bad.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2013)

<--------wishin I was........... Mornin Folks!


----------



## rydert (Jun 27, 2013)

It's a beautiful day on HHI.....goot morning ever body!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Any of you fellow drivelers no why I got stank bugs eating up my squash plants?


You planted the squash too early............I read somewhere that those stank bugs have a season, and if you plant early enough they can lay eggs on the plants, and hatch off at the right time to ruin the crop.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2013)

Its 9am and the knucklehead next door decides he needs to cut his grass. Thanks knucklehead, no I wasn't sleeping.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 27, 2013)

Mornin y'all! 




blood on the ground said:


> Any of you fellow drivelers no why I got stank bugs eating up my squash plants?




We don't have stink bugs on ours but one of our pieces of squash has already started to rotten on the bottom side.  It ain't even big enough to pick yet.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 27, 2013)

Morning folks.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Cloudy with normal temps here I'm Franklin Co.



Nice to meet you mista Franklin Co.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Its 9am and the knucklehead next door decides he needs to cut his grass. Thanks knucklehead, no I wasn't sleeping.



What a knucklehead.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2013)

Dang cellular smellaphones. I do like the sound of it though!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2013)

Think I'm gonna order a tube of that "Veet."  So I too can write a review . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2013)

This thread title needs a .


----------



## rydert (Jun 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'm gonna order a tube of that "Veet."  So I too can write a review . . .



I done ordered mine....I'll let y'all know the results later......


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'm gonna order a tube of that "Veet."  So I too can write a review . . .



I got some coming, gonna add it to my Blind Bag for next fall


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 27, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> I got some coming, gonna add it to my Blind Bag for next fall



Whoot! Veet and Winchester go hand and hand!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'm gonna order a tube of that "Veet."  So I too can write a review . . .





rydert said:


> I done ordered mine....I'll let y'all know the results later......





Hornet22 said:


> I got some coming, gonna add it to my Blind Bag for next fall





stringmusic said:


> Whoot! Veet and Winchester go hand and hand!




Veet PARTAY!!!!!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2013)

I ordered a tube and also got a snowman in the closet just in case.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2013)

Turkeypaw said:


> Morning folks.


well looky here........... you musta been stawkin GaBelle again for you show up like this!


Hooked On Quack said:


> This thread title needs a .


 I was wondering who'd say it first! Rutt shoulda known to take care of that, he remembered the music but not the !


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2013)

It's hot already.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2013)

Morning down In Georgia, youngins.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks Rutt.......... or whoever changed it!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's hot already.


it was hot when I walked out the door to come to work..


KyDawg said:


> Morning down In Georgia, youngins.


 Mernin Charlie!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 27, 2013)

that veet sounds little like danger


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2013)

I dont believe I want some Veet.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 27, 2013)

veet vill ve jus fine in a vittle vile


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Nice pic on the music girlfrien!
> 
> Ahhhhh 3rd shift ....the true 1st shift..WOOOHOOO!!!
> 
> Any of you fellow drivelers no why I got stank bugs eating up my squash plants?



I'm not positive, but I believe they are actually called cucumber beetles. What I am positive about is, they will ruin a squash crop quick. Like RUTT said, if they have laid their eggs they are difficult to get rid of. 

I prevented them this year with an early dusting of sevin or planting later, not sure which, maybe both.


Probably your only alternative now is to apply some Veet for Men. You'll forget all about the stank bugs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2013)

Had my truck loaded down with seed under the shed parked beside my tractor.  The wife pulls my truck out of the shed, tractor tire creased about 3' of drivers side before she decides to stop.

I just spent 1k a couple of months ago to get all the dings/dents OUT of my truck and had it looking brand new again and she goes and does this.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm not positive, but I believe they are actually called cucumber beetles. What I am positive about is, they will ruin a squash crop quick. Like RUTT said, if they have laid their eggs they are difficult to get rid of.
> 
> I prevented them this year with an early dusting of sevin or planting later, not sure which, maybe both.
> 
> ...



So what you're saying is; he should have crop dusted? 


I ain't gots no bug problems!  Just stank problems!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had my truck loaded down with seed under the shed parked beside my tractor.  The wife pulls my truck out of the shed, tractor tire creased about 3' of drivers side before she decides to stop.
> 
> I just spent 1k a couple of months ago to get all the dings/dents OUT of my truck and had it looking brand new again and she goes and does this.



wanna swap trucks  won't hurt as bad when she adds marks to it


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had my truck loaded down with seed under the shed parked beside my tractor.  The wife pulls my truck out of the shed, tractor tire creased about 3' of drivers side before she decides to stop.
> 
> I just spent 1k a couple of months ago to get all the dings/dents OUT of my truck and had it looking brand new again and she goes and does this.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> So what you're saying is; he should have crop dusted?
> 
> 
> I ain't gots no bug problems!  Just stank problems!



Somthin like that!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had my truck loaded down with seed under the shed parked beside my tractor.  The wife pulls my truck out of the shed, tractor tire creased about 3' of drivers side before she decides to stop.
> 
> I just spent 1k a couple of months ago to get all the dings/dents OUT of my truck and had it looking brand new again and she goes and does this.



Suxxxx!!! 

My daughter did something similar to mine bout 5 yrs ago. It was the side of my garage though, went about 5' down the side of the bed. I asked her why she didn stop in about a foot of hearing a scraping/grinding noise down the side of the truck as she was pulling in.  She was only about 17 at the time though. My truck is old, so, no biggie.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh yeah, for those that care, the Jag was 25 yrs old Monday! 

I was out of town so MizT took him to one of our favorites, Hooters. He ate 26 wings  He also was calling one of the gals "Sweetie."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Suxxxx!!!
> 
> My daughter did something similar to mine bout 5 yrs ago. It was the side of my garage though, went about 5' down the side of the bed. I asked her why she didn stop in about a foot of hearing a scraping/grinding noise down the side of the truck as she was pulling in.  She was only about 17 at the time though. My truck is old, so, no biggie.





After she did it, she jumps out of the truck and runs into the house without even looking at the damage.  I get out and look at it and holler out some obscenities.  Guy that was helping me unload seed was about 200 yds away in the field heard it all !!!  He thought I had stepped on a snake.   I had already worked a 12 hr day and we were busy unloading seed and putting it in drums when she shows up on my 4 wheeler surveying the damage.  She didn't stay long . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh yeah, for those that care, the Jag was 25 yrs old Monday!
> 
> I was out of town so MizT took him to one of our favorites, Hooters. He ate 26 wings  He also was calling one of the gals "Sweetie."





Belated happy birthday to da JAG !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh yeah, for those that care, the Jag was 25 yrs old Monday!
> 
> I was out of town so MizT took him to one of our favorites, Hooters. He ate 26 wings  He also was calling one of the gals "Sweetie."


 Belated Happy Birthday, Jag!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Belated happy birthday to da JAG !!!





Keebs said:


> Belated Happy Birthday, Jag!!!!



I will pass it on to him. He talks about y'all all the time!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2013)

Tell the Jag that Billy said happy birfday! He'll know who your talking about.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm not positive, but I believe they are actually called cucumber beetles. What I am positive about is, they will ruin a squash crop quick. Like RUTT said, if they have laid their eggs they are difficult to get rid of.
> 
> I prevented them this year with an early dusting of sevin or planting later, not sure which, maybe both.
> 
> ...



Nevermind blood, they are actually called Squash Bugs. Huh, who'da thunk! 

Don't know where I got the bad info.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 27, 2013)

Time to eat yet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Tell the Jag that Billy said happy birfday! He'll know who your talking about.



Yes he will.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 27, 2013)

gettin hungry here too


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I will pass it on to him. He talks about y'all all the time!





hdm03 said:


> Time to eat yet?


no, but I'm sho nuff hongry!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Thanks Rutt.......... or whoever changed it!





You`re welcome.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Time to eat yet?






Gonna blow the diet today.  Cube steak and gwavy, smashed taters and gravy, big ole pile of collards !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh yeah, for those that care, the Jag was 25 yrs old Monday!
> 
> I was out of town so MizT took him to one of our favorites, Hooters. He ate 26 wings  He also was calling one of the gals "Sweetie."



HAPPY BIRFDAY JAG! Please give him a hug from me. I just love that boy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HAPPY BIRFDAY JAG! Please give him a hug from me. I just love that boy!



I sho will, Mandy! He'll get a kick out of it too!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2013)

This is a public service announcement of the emergency Bammer broadcast system...... I'm officially on vacation and will be loading the truck to head to Panama City shortly. Yes, i see the dark clouds forming and the wind starting to blow, but we're going anyway.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> This is a public service announcement of the emergency Bammer broadcast system...... I'm officially on vacation and will be loading the truck to head to Panama City shortly. Yes, i see the dark clouds forming and the wind starting to blow, but we're going anyway.






Weather Alert, Hurricane Pookie is on the move, beware residents of the Gulf of Mexico . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2013)

Good luck, and take some pics. Might want to try under the Thomas Drive bridge for some fishin`. The crazy troll that hung around there through the summer of 1980 should be gone by now.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> You`re welcome.


 Thank you "whoever"!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna blow the diet today.  Cube steak and gwavy, smashed taters and gravy, big ole pile of collards !!!


dang, I'll trade ya!!!!


rhbama3 said:


> This is a public service announcement of the emergency Bammer broadcast system...... I'm officially on vacation and will be loading the truck to head to Panama City shortly. Yes, i see the dark clouds forming and the wind starting to blow, but we're going anyway.


 Good Luck & Safe Travels, Wobert!!!!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Weather Alert, Hurricane Pookie is on the move, beware residents of the Gulf of Mexico . . .


 and points in between!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> This is a public service announcement of the emergency Bammer broadcast system...... I'm officially on vacation and will be loading the truck to head to Panama City shortly. Yes, i see the dark clouds forming and the wind starting to blow, but we're going anyway.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Weather Alert, Hurricane Pookie is on the move, beware residents of the Gulf of Mexico . . .





Getting breezy here already, boarding up the windows shortly!

Good Luck, Pookie!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> This is a public service announcement of the emergency Bammer broadcast system...... I'm officially on vacation and will be loading the truck to head to Panama City shortly. Yes, i see the dark clouds forming and the wind starting to blow, but we're going anyway.


Have fun and stay safe Wobert Woo. 


Jeff C. said:


> Getting breezy here already, boarding up the windows shortly!
> 
> Good Luck, Pookie!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh yeah, for those that care, the Jag was 25 yrs old Monday!
> 
> I was out of town so MizT took him to one of our favorites, Hooters. He ate 26 wings  He also was calling one of the gals "Sweetie."



Happy Birthday to the Jag.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Have fun and stay safe Wobert Woo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Happy Birthday to the Jag.



Thanks, Charlie. I'll pass it on.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2013)

Jeff, tell the Jag I said happy birthday!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>



Got that album too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Jeff, tell the Jag I said happy birthday!



Thanks, I sure will, Nic. Y'all gonna make his day!


----------



## kracker (Jun 27, 2013)

Jeff, tell the Jag I said happy birthday! Now carry that boy back to Hooters!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2013)

kracker said:


> Jeff, tell the Jag I said happy birthday! Now carry that boy back to Hooters!!!



Sure will, kracker....and I will.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2013)

Laaaawd I'm stuffed !!  Keebs check yo texts !!


----------



## rydert (Jun 27, 2013)

Happy birthday Jag!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Laaaawd I'm stuffed !!  Keebs check yo texts !!


made me full just lookin at it! went to hit "reply" (new phone) hit send or call instead!


----------



## rydert (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh.....and good luck rhbama.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2013)

Georgia State Patrol quote,  "Oh, you thought we didn't give tickets to pretty women?  We don't, sign here..."


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> <--------wishin I was........... Mornin Folks!



Aren't there any fish is the cement pond?   

poke chop left from last night and mashed taters.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2013)

rydert said:


> Happy birthday Jag!!!



He said thanks and was  at your avatar. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Georgia State Patrol quote,  "Oh, you thought we didn't give tickets to pretty women?  We don't, sign here..."


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2013)

Red beans and rice!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Aren't there any fish is the cement pond?
> 
> poke chop left from last night and mashed taters.


ain't no fish in this one, just a bunch of specks...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



X


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2013)

Happy Belated Birthday Jag!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2013)

slip said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Jag!!!



He said thanks, slip. Hard to believe he is already 25.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> X


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Sowwy!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He said thanks, slip. Hard to believe he is already 25.


 I know, time is flat flying by us!


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2013)

I got Youtube video ads on GON now. That's odd.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I got Youtube video ads on GON now. That's odd.





Do a search for Lavelle Crawford and find the "grocery store" skit.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 27, 2013)

Happy Belated birfday Jag


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey Keebs


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 27, 2013)

Nitram


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Nitram



He ain't king no mo


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Keebs





mudracing101 said:


> Nitram


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 27, 2013)

Just making sure you are on top of your game mud.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 27, 2013)

I just got back from Adel and thought i'd check in. Been gone all morning, just  to come back in time to make sure ya'll was still here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 27, 2013)

Bama have a good trip, take pics of all the  crabs you catch.  That dont sound that good but you know what i mean


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I just got back from _*Adel *_and thought i'd check in. Been gone all morning, just  to come back in time to make sure ya'll was still here.


 didja see "Sparks"


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> didja see "Sparks"



Went right thru it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Happy Belated birfday Jag


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Do a search for Lavelle Crawford and find the "grocery store" skit.



His mama reminds me of myself in da groshry sto.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> didja see "Sparks"





You know the old expression too, huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Do a search for Lavelle Crawford and find the "grocery store" skit.





That's a goodun.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> You know the old expression too, huh?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> His mama reminds me of myself in da groshry sto.





Jeff C. said:


> That's a goodun.





2 chops to da throat . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey Brother Robert, how`s the fishin` down yonder?


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 27, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Brother Robert, how`s the fishin` down yonder?



Prolly ain no need in askin bout the weather is it


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Prolly ain no need in askin bout the weather is it





I started to, then remembered.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't think I'm gonna  make it . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2013)

You can make it Quack hang in there, I got confidence in you if anybody can make it you can. Where you trying to make it to.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 2 chops to da throat . . .



I swear......I think i seen them at the sto befo!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 27, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Prolly ain no need in askin bout the weather is it





Nicodemus said:


> I started to, then remembered.


Things don't look too good for Robert


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2013)

I think Robert will get out there and fight that weather to the end.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I think Robert will get out there and fight that weather to the end.





He`ll end up wetter`n a frog, lit up like a lightnin` bug, and windblown slam to the east end of St Andrews Bay.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You can make it Quack hang in there, I got confidence in you if anybody can make it you can. Where you trying to make it to.




7pm . . .





Jeff C. said:


> I swear......I think i seen them at the sto befo!




You need to watch it a coupla of times, it gets betta !! 




RUTTNBUCK said:


> Things don't look too good for Robert
> 
> View attachment 737443







Several years ago we were in PCB and a guy was walking down the beach, not a cloud in the sky, absolutely gorgeous day and BAM lightning comes from nowhere and kills him dead...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2013)

2 more Quack

ribs in the smoker are about done which is good as it is starting to rain.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 7pm . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Seems like I remember something about that.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2013)

It Is TIME!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 2 more Quack
> 
> ribs in the smoker are about done which is good as it is starting to rain.




Diet Mtn Dew gonna get me thru !! 





Nicodemus said:


> Seems like I remember something about that.





Happened right down the beach from our condo.




Keebs said:


> It Is TIME!!!





No IT'S NOT !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No IT'S NOT !!!


 it is for me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey Quack, have you ever seen "Cuba diving", by Ralphy May?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> it is for me!


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Quack, have you ever seen "Cuba diving", by Ralphy May?



Funny as heck...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Quack, have you ever seen "Cuba diving", by Ralphy May?





Naw, You Tube ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, You Tube ???



Yep.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep.





Will check it out at home, thanks !!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 27, 2013)

hello buzz


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello Hankus


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 27, 2013)

Pulled out the lawnmower this afternoon and of course it starts drizzlin. Got it cut.

Yep Bama is on vacation!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Pulled out the lawnmower this afternoon and of course it starts drizzlin. Got it cut.
> 
> Yep Bama is on vacation!!!





Yep, Lynx, the jinx is on the loose!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Quack, have you ever seen "Cuba diving", by Ralphy May?


OMG, he was hillarious!!  Gonna look for more 2morrow!


Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Pulled out the lawnmower this afternoon and of course it starts drizzlin. Got it cut.
> 
> Yep Bama is on vacation!!!



 poor pookie!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 27, 2013)

buncha bottles of beer on the ground
buncha bottles of beer
drink one down
drop the bottle on the ground
buncha bottles of beer on the ground


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2013)

Hankus said:


> buncha bottles of beer on the ground
> buncha bottles of beer
> drink one down
> drop the bottle on the ground
> buncha bottles of beer on the ground



Does that work with wine too?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2013)

3 n a half more hrs to werk an its the freakin weekin!

Im sick of hot weather...just give me a frost covered morning and a nice toe curling camp fire!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2013)

Don't look now but it is TGIF


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2013)

Today is Friday?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Today is Friday?



Isn't everyday a Friday for you?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 28, 2013)

TGIF IT IS !!!

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Gobblin and Nic.  Man, my exercising was hot and muggy this morning.  Glad to feel some air conditioning again.  Looking forward to my morning shower for sure.

Sure hope that everyone has a safe and productive day today.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 28, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Isn't everyday a Friday for you?




Gobblin, I wasn't going to rub that in his face.  Heck, I think that with that pretty redhead of his, every day is a Friday and Christmas day too !!!    They seem to fit together like two peas in a pod and that is becoming more of a rarity these days for sure.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2013)

Good morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2013)

What i meant to say is ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Jun 28, 2013)

Goot morning ...congrats Mud.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2013)

'Moanin ya'll !!!  11 mo hours to go !!


----------



## kracker (Jun 28, 2013)

Morning everybody!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunny and warm in Franklin Co. Expect highs in the mid 80's. Today is my Saturday.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Sunny and warm in Franklin Co. Expect highs in the mid 80's. Today is my Saturday.



I want yur schedule! Humidity at 110%


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Today is Friday?





mudracing101 said:


> What i meant to say is ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 


rydert said:


> Goot morning ...congrats Mud.....





Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Moanin ya'll !!!  11 mo hours to go !!


 pm headed your way............


kracker said:


> Morning everybody!


 How 'bout it kracker!
Let's get this day going, wanna knock it out and get to the weekend!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2013)

Check yo texts LilN . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Check yo texts LilN . . .



Paula deen comes to mind


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Check yo texts LilN . . .





mudracing101 said:


> Paula deen comes to mind


 naaawwww...............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2013)

A grilled cheese would be good right now.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 28, 2013)

Morning folks. 



Which one of you idjits blew up a garbage truck in Marietta?  www.cbsatlanta.com/story/22711645/two-injured-when-oxygen-tank-explodes-in-marietta-garbage-truck


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2013)

Mornin erybody.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2013)

Mernin kids......


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> A grilled cheese would be good right now.


I'll take one too, thanks!


Turkeypaw said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one of you idjits blew up a garbage truck in Marietta?  www.cbsatlanta.com/story/22711645/two-injured-when-oxygen-tank-explodes-in-marietta-garbage-truck


Hiya Tpaw!  werd on da skreet, it wuz.................. damessican ssshhhhhh


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin erybody.


 Hiya sista!!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Mernin kids......


Heeellllooooooo Chief!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'll take one too, thanks!
> 
> Hiya Tpaw!  werd on da skreet, it wuz.................. damessican ssshhhhhh
> 
> ...



 Mm Mm Mm......Looky here!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'll take one too, thanks!
> 
> Hiya Tpaw!  werd on da skreet, it wuz.................. damessican ssshhhhhh
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Mm Mm Mm......Looky here!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



 Well well well......you come here often?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 28, 2013)

Herro!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well well well......you come here often?


Often as I can. 


hdm03 said:


> Herro!



Herrooooooo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Often as I can.
> 
> 
> Herrooooooo.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2013)

Fisheries biologist suggested we take 400 small bass out of the pond, guess I'll start whackin'  'em 'bout Sat, or Sunday.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fisheries biologist suggested we take 400 small bass out of the pond, guess I'll start whackin'  'em 'bout Sat, or Sunday.



Puuullleeeezzzzzeee post a cooler shot up in the fishing forum.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fisheries biologist suggested we take 400 small bass out of the pond, guess I'll start whackin'  'em 'bout Sat, or Sunday.



Don't call Keebs and her crikits!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Puuullleeeezzzzzeee post a cooler shot up in the fishing forum.






Jeff C. said:


> Don't call Keebs and her crikits!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Puuullleeeezzzzzeee post a cooler shot up in the fishing forum.










Jeff C. said:


> Don't call Keebs and her crikits!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't get it


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mm Mm Mm......Looky here!!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


>






hdm03 said:


> Herro!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Fisheries biologist suggested we take 400 small bass out of the pond, guess I'll start whackin'  'em 'bout Sat, or Sunday.





Jeff C. said:


> Don't call Keebs and her crikits!





mudracing101 said:


>


what you laffin at?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> what you laffin at?


Laughin at your crickets getting sucked off



Jeff C. said:


>





hdm03 said:


>


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 28, 2013)

Who's glad it's Friday !!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2013)

southwoodshunter said:


> Who's glad it's Friday !!!!!





Hey you.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Laughin at your crickets getting sucked off


well, at least I was fishin!


southwoodshunter said:


> Who's glad it's Friday !!!!!


WANDERRRRR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey you.



Alright, got to ask, your avatar?? Is that a high school year book pic??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright, got to ask, your avatar?? Is that a high school year book pic??





My great great grandaddy. He survived Gettysburg.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 28, 2013)

How's everybody doin???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2013)

southwoodshunter said:


> Who's glad it's Friday !!!!!





Hiya Wanda !!!  stawkstawkstawk . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> My great great grandaddy. He survived Gettysburg.


 pretty cool!


southwoodshunter said:


> How's everybody doin???


 good, and you?


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 28, 2013)

southwoodshunter said:


> Who's glad it's Friday !!!!!



THERE'S that purty smile, heeeeyyyyyy


----------



## rydert (Jun 28, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> My great great grandaddy. He survived Gettysburg.



Cool avatar...


It breezy at the beach.....


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 28, 2013)

Been busy with life & work,  Have missed ya'll 

Bought a new truck last month, Toyota Tacoma, will have to bring it by for you to see Nick.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 28, 2013)

rydert said:


> Cool avatar...
> 
> 
> It breezy at the beach.....



Hey there re-dirt


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2013)

southwoodshunter said:


> Been busy with life & work,  Have missed ya'll
> 
> Bought a new truck last month, Toyota Tacoma, will have to bring it by for you to see Nick.





Yes ma`am, do that! I plan to give myself one like that in the very near future.

What color, and is it an extended cab?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 28, 2013)

I ready fo the weekend!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2013)

southwoodshunter said:


> Been busy with life & work,  Have missed ya'll
> 
> Bought a new truck last month, Toyota Tacoma, will have to bring it by for you to see Nick.



Hey there stranger!


----------



## rydert (Jun 28, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hey there re-dirt



It's rydert.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2013)

rydert said:


> It's rydert.........



I thought it was Dert


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 28, 2013)

Black like my ranger, 4 door 4x4, lovin it so far...
went thru a license check last Friday afternoon on 118 , trooper in the middle of the road says " Now that's a good lookin truck..lol


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2013)

Well well well. Looky here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2013)

southwoodshunter said:


> Black like my ranger, 4 door 4x4, lovin it so far...
> went thru a license check last Friday afternoon on 118 , trooper in the middle of the road says " Now that's a good lookin truck..lol





Yep, gotta see it! And test drive it too!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 28, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well well well. Looky here.



I have missed ya'll, gotta start making time everyday to get back on here. hope u two have been doing great.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2013)

southwoodshunter said:


> I have missed ya'll, gotta start making time everyday to get back on here. hope u two have been doing great.



Make time Girl! 
We bees fine as frog hair.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yes you do, we miss that pretty smile of yours!



Thanks girl, I promise I will. having a little sx in july have 3 weeks off work & know I will be on alot and can get caught up


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yes you do, we miss that pretty smile of yours!



Makes my day


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2013)

southwoodshunter said:


> Thanks girl, I promise I will. having a little sx in july have 3 weeks off work & know I will be on alot and can get caught up


holler if ya need anything!


Hornet22 said:


> Makes my day


 I thought that was Strang that did that to you........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2013)

Halfway thru . . .


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> holler if ya need anything!
> 
> I thought that was Strang that did that to you........



Naw, Strang makes the mornins


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Halfway thru . . .



Thirsty


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thirsty






You KNOW it !!!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 28, 2013)

Ya'll are a mess....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2013)

southwoodshunter said:


> Thanks girl, I promise I will. having a little sx in july have 3 weeks off work & know I will be on alot and can get caught up





You just holler if there is anything we can do for you, Wanda.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2013)

southwoodshunter said:


> Thanks girl, I promise I will. having a little sx in july have 3 weeks off work & know I will be on alot and can get caught up



MmHmmmm.......we'll see!!! 

Hope so!!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> MmHmmmm.......we'll see!!!
> 
> Hope so!!



Hey Jeff, hope ya been doin well. I will I promise 



Nicodemus said:


> You just holler if there is anything we can do for you, Wanda.



I will Nick thanks, will get by to see you & Sheryl soon. tell Warren Hey for me. did u get the pic I sent your phone?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You KNOW it !!!



2 more fo me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2013)

southwoodshunter said:


> Hey Jeff, hope ya been doin well. I will I promise
> 
> 
> 
> I will Nick thanks, will get by to see you & Sheryl soon. tell Warren Hey for me. did u get the pic I sent your phone?



I'm doin fine Wanda, thanks. Sounds like you are doing well, new truck an all.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2013)

southwoodshunter said:


> Hey Jeff, hope ya been doin well. I will I promise
> 
> 
> 
> I will Nick thanks, will get by to see you & Sheryl soon. tell Warren Hey for me. did u get the pic I sent your phone?




You`ll probably seen Warren before I do. He lives over on Palmyra Road now. He`s here and yonder. 

When did you send it? I haven`t turned my phone on this week, I don`t think? Let me go scratch it up and look!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Naw, Strang makes the mornins





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thirsty


 can you say "No brainer?"


southwoodshunter said:


> Ya'll are a mess....


 see? some things never change!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> 2 more fo me.


 you already at home????????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2013)

Uh Oh, kracker up in heah. No tellin what will spew from his fingertips!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah Keebs, I was hoping nothing had changed.. lol
time I drive an hour to work & home everyday & get supper going, it takes my time up. been swamped with handling my brothers things since he passed, that has been a daily job, amazing how complicated things can get when there isn't a will. but about to get it all figured out. sure do miss that rascal, hope he & jerami are having a good visit with our daddy.

Headed out to lunch, so ya'll have a good day !!!! 
see ya'll soon


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2013)

southwoodshunter said:


> Yeah Keebs, I was hoping nothing had changed.. lol
> time I drive an hour to work & home everyday & get supper going, it takes my time up. been swamped with handling my brothers things since he passed, that has been a daily job, amazing how complicated things can get when there isn't a will. but about to get it all figured out. sure do miss that rascal, hope he & jerami are having a good visit with our daddy.
> 
> Headed out to lunch, so ya'll have a good day !!!!
> see ya'll soon





That is one good lookin` truck!!   

Stop by anytime!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2013)

southwoodshunter said:


> Yeah Keebs, I was hoping nothing had changed.. lol
> time I drive an hour to work & home everyday & get supper going, it takes my time up. been swamped with handling my brothers things since he passed, that has been a daily job, amazing how complicated things can get when there isn't a will. but about to get it all figured out. sure do miss that rascal, hope he & jerami are having a good visit with our daddy.
> 
> Headed out to lunch, so ya'll have a good day !!!!
> see ya'll soon



Good to see you, Wanda! You come back now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2013)

Gotta go run some errands.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> My great great grandaddy. He survived Gettysburg.


Thats cool.


southwoodshunter said:


> How's everybody doin???


Hey


rydert said:


> Cool avatar...
> 
> 
> It breezy at the beach.....


Hey Dirt, i'm ready to be back at the beach


hdm03 said:


> I ready fo the weekend!






rydert said:


> It's rydert.........


Thats what he said 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well well well. Looky here.





Jeff C. said:


> I'm doin fine Wanda, thanks. Sounds like you are doing well, new truck an all.


Hey Jeffro



Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go run some errands.....



Later Jeffro

Golden Corral, ate too much again. Time for a nap.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks Nick, I'm enjoying it so far. keep saying gonna drive the Danger Ranger to work & have only drove it once..
will keep it for hunting season..

See ya'll soon


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> can you say "No brainer?"
> 
> see? some things never change!
> 
> you already at home????????



Will be at 3:30.

POOL TIME!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2013)

Just finished cleaning 12 flounder and a fish of unknown origin. I stuck him thinking it was a mullet. The answer is yes. We got hammereed by t'storms and high winds but kept finding fish.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Just finished cleaning 12 flounder and a fish of unknown origin. I stuck him thinking it was a mullet. The answer is yes. We got hammereed by t'storms and high winds but kept finding fish.



YUM! What times suppa


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Just finished cleaning 12 flounder and a fish of unknown origin. I stuck him thinking it was a mullet. The answer is yes. We got hammereed by t'storms and high winds but kept finding fish.





Show us pics of the fish!  Is the troll still under the bridge?


----------



## rydert (Jun 28, 2013)

Steak, sautéed mushrooms and onions, baked potato ,salad and sweet tea...yummy....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Just finished cleaning 12 flounder and a fish of unknown origin. I stuck him thinking it was a mullet. The answer is yes. We got hammereed by t'storms and high winds but kept finding fish.





Nicodemus said:


> Show us pics of the fish!  Is the troll still under the bridge?


What Nic said, pics.


rydert said:


> Steak, sautéed mushrooms and onions, baked potato ,salad and sweet tea...yummy....


----------



## kracker (Jun 28, 2013)

Preach on, Ray Wylie....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2013)

Sorry, nic. I dont know how to send a pic yet on thid stoopid phone. We gigged these last night from the boat. Planning to hit the brifge this evening but the wind is brutal. The bay is white capping right now and we had some torrential rain this morning.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, nic. I dont know how to send a pic yet on thid stoopid phone. We gigged these last night from the boat. Planning to hit the brifge this evening but the wind is brutal. The bay is white capping right now and we had some torrential rain this morning.





Ya`ll be particular down there. Been some fearsome lightning here too.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2013)

southwoodshunter said:


> Yeah Keebs, I was hoping nothing had changed.. lol
> time I drive an hour to work & home everyday & get supper going, it takes my time up. been swamped with handling my brothers things since he passed, that has been a daily job, amazing how complicated things can get when there isn't a will. but about to get it all figured out. sure do miss that rascal, hope he & jerami are having a good visit with our daddy.
> 
> Headed out to lunch, so ya'll have a good day !!!!
> see ya'll soon


 you they are having a big 'ol time for sure!  
Make time, you know there's always something going on to give you something to smile about!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Will be at 3:30.
> 
> POOL TIME!


I heard dat!!


rhbama3 said:


> Just finished cleaning 12 flounder and a fish of unknown origin. I stuck him thinking it was a mullet. The answer is yes. We got hammereed by t'storms and high winds but kept finding fish.


 WhhoooHhoooo!!!


rydert said:


> Steak, sautéed mushrooms and onions, baked potato ,salad and sweet tea...yummy....


yyyuuuuuuummmmmmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll be particular down there. Been some fearsome lightning here too.


 really? gotta go find the radar.............


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> really? gotta go find the radar.............





That was before daylight this mornin`! 

I was outside watchin` the light show.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2013)

3 more hours


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 28, 2013)

2 mo hours for me; it will be less than that if the VP leaves early!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2013)

55 mo minutes here.


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2013)

Mornin folks .... Man I wish I could get to sleep before daylight.  Starting today it'll be 7 days before I get another day off, and even then its only one day.

Just hope I don't lose my restraint and get my self fired today.  Least not before I get something else lined up.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> That was before daylight this mornin`!
> 
> I was outside watchin` the light show.


oh...........


mudracing101 said:


> 3 more hours


little less than that now!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> 55 mo minutes here.





slip said:


> Mornin folks .... Man I wish I could get to sleep before daylight.  Starting today it'll be 7 days before I get another day off, and even then its only one day.
> 
> Just hope I don't lose my restraint and get my self fired today.  Least not before I get something else lined up.


I sure hope you find something else soon!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2013)

2 hrs 30 minutes, maybe earlier , might sneak out if aint no one looking


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2013)

We are under a severe thunderstorm watch, the bottom just fell out.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 28, 2013)

I am ready for this weekend to start....


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 28, 2013)

yep.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 28, 2013)

time


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Jun 28, 2013)

Hhhhhhheeeeeeeyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hhhhhhheeeeeeeyyyyyyyyy


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


>





hdm03 said:


> Hhhhhhheeeeeeeyyyyyyyyy



Sometimes we underestimate the sneakieness


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Sometimes we underestimate the sneakieness


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


How'd you know you were gonna be "IT"
I never know till after I post. 


hdm03 said:


> Hhhhhhheeeeeeeyyyyyyyyy


Thought you had this one didn't cha


mudracing101 said:


> Sometimes we underestimate the sneakieness



Look who she learned from.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How'd you know you were gonna be "IT"
> I never know till after I post.
> 
> Thought you had this one didn't cha
> ...



You have to use the Force Mrs. Hawtnet, the Force.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You have to use the Force Mrs. Hawtnet, the Force.



I reckon
I was tryin 
I admit it.
My computer got hung up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2013)

Times up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I reckon
> I was tryin
> I admit it.
> My computer got hung up.


Dont ya hate it when that happens


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Times up.



Later


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 28, 2013)

I tried really hard too


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How'd you know you were gonna be "IT"
> I never know till after I post.
> 
> Thought you had this one didn't cha
> ...


naw now, he learned from me............ 


mudracing101 said:


> You have to use the Force Mrs. Hawtnet, the Force.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I reckon
> I was tryin
> I admit it.
> My computer got hung up.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Times up.






hdm03 said:


> I tried really hard too


 I sowwyy............. ok, no I'm not.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2013)

Not me, i was out watching the lightning.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2013)

keebs said:


> naw now, he learned from me............ :d



Really???


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 28, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I reckon
> I was tryin
> I admit it.
> My computer got hung up.



I retired yesterday.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Really???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats cool.
> 
> Hey
> 
> ...



Mudro!!!! 



rhbama3 said:


> Just finished cleaning 12 flounder and a fish of unknown origin. I stuck him thinking it was a mullet. The answer is yes. We got hammereed by t'storms and high winds but kept finding fish.



  



kracker said:


> Preach on, Ray Wylie....
> 
> View attachment 737576



Knew you'd have somthin!!  

  



Keebs said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2013)

What's the plan for the weekend ???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's the plan for the weekend ???


keep out of da rain.........


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's the plan for the weekend ???



Beer, music, and ladies.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> keep out of da rain.........





That's Pookies job . . . 




50% chance now til next Thursday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Beer, music, and ladies.





No Nekkid Twista ??


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No Nekkid Twista ??



The list isn't complete yet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2013)

Rain, rain, rain, i gots to cut grass.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's the plan for the weekend ???



Nuttin really....MizT wants to go to High Falls fo a picnic wiff Grandpa and lil 13 yr old cousin from Illinois. She saw and played in the Ocean for her first time earlier in the week down in Florida.



Nitram4891 said:


> Beer, music, and ladies.



Ahhhh.....the good ol days! 



mudracing101 said:


> Rain, rain, rain, i gots to cut grass.



Just showered here, was cuttin on da tractor and had sprayed some poison too.


----------



## rydert (Jun 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's the plan for the weekend ???



I plan on doing a little shooting tomorrow at Baygall...and then cutting grass....being on vacation is fun....but all da catching back up at home can be a pain....


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2013)

Friday afternoon youngins, from the Bluegrass.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks like we got some BAD weather headed my way...


Pleazzzzzzzze hold off til 7pm !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like we got some BAD weather headed my way...
> 
> 
> Pleazzzzzzzze hold off til 7pm !!





Fixin` to get real ugly here too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2013)

Been stormin here, i'm gonna call it. Later ya'll, have a good weekend!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Friday afternoon youngins, from the Bluegrass.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like we got some BAD weather headed my way...
> 
> 
> Pleazzzzzzzze hold off til 7pm !!





mudracing101 said:


> Been stormin here, i'm gonna call it. Later ya'll, have a good weekend!!!!!!!!!


 just got here a few ago................ guys got soaked on those tractors cutting the ball fields..........


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2013)

Dry Dry Dry here. Sprayed thistles all day with expensive chemicals, so it will probably rain this afternoon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No Nekkid Twista ??



Floatin n sippin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Fixin` to get real ugly here too.




I saw that pic that Sarah posted !! 






mrs. hornet22 said:


> Floatin n sippin





No peein' in da pool !!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Floatin n sippin


 cute bathing suit!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2013)

Won`t be long now. Wind gettin` bad too.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Won`t be long now. Wind gettin` bad too.



Now that picture will make an old boy home sick.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Won`t be long now. Wind gettin` bad too.






I LOVE watching a good storm, as long as I'm NOT at work. Office is on top of a hill completely surrounded by metal tanks catwalks etc.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> cute bathing suit!






WHERE???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> WHERE???


she doesn't realize she has a webcam on her notebook............. ssshhhhhh!!!!!! 

Ok, later ya'll!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I LOVE watching a good storm, as long as I'm NOT at work. Office is on top of a hill completely surrounded by metal tanks catwalks etc.





Do like we used to do when thunderstorm would catch us out on the right of way. Stand on one foot.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> cute bathing suit!


Thanks


Nicodemus said:


> Won`t be long now. Wind gettin` bad too.


Pretty


Hooked On Quack said:


> I LOVE watching a good storm, as long as I'm NOT at work. Office is on top of a hill completely surrounded by metal tanks catwalks etc.


I love a good storm too.


Hooked On Quack said:


> WHERE???



Noneya


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Do like we used to do when thunderstorm would catch us out on the right of way. Stand on one foot.





So the pee will only run down one leg ??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> So the pee will only run down one leg ??





Theoretically, since there is only one point one the ground, the electricity won`t have a "path to ground". So, you shouldn`t feel a thing. 


Theoretically...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> she doesn't realize she has a webcam on her notebook............. ssshhhhhh!!!!!!
> 
> Ok, later ya'll!



Great


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Theoretically, since there is only one point one the ground, the electricity won`t have a "path to ground". So, you shouldn`t feel a thing.
> 
> 
> Theoretically...









mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great


----------



## . (Jun 28, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Won`t be long now. Wind gettin` bad too.



Throw some grass seed on the bare spots before it rains.  Rake it in real good.


----------



## . (Jun 28, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Theoretically, since there is only one point one the ground, the electricity won`t have a "path to ground". So, you shouldn`t feel a thing.
> 
> 
> Theoretically...



So it's a 50-50 chance you'll get struck on your raised up leg side?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2013)

Wonder what the weather's doin' in PCB with Pookie??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> So it's a 50-50 chance you'll get struck on your raised up leg side?





Ol Quack just don`t get no breaks.  


It has commenced to a flood here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder what the weather's doin' in PCB with Pookie??



We got whitecaps in the bay, 30mph winds, dark clouds and thunder all around. On a good note, l got two nice blue crsbs in the trap alresdy. We just gonna wsit and see what happens.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Ol Quack just don`t get no breaks.
> 
> 
> It has commenced to a flood here.





You sho got dat rat !! 



We have so many power failures at home, I've been looking into a propane powered generator that will power the entire house.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2013)

Clouds and thunder around, Jalapeno poppers on da grill, poke chops and pineapple to follow, wiff some squash and veggies grilled.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You sho got dat rat !!
> 
> 
> 
> We have so many power failures at home, I've been looking into a propane powered generator that will power the entire house.





Check into a Generac.

Here`s one for you, Ky Dawg. Rain on a south Georgia cottonfield with crows flyin` by. Taken from the relative safety of my front door.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2013)

Just had a good storm. The boy got in the outside bathroom. The girl isin the yard barking at thunder.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice pic Nic. Think I could sit a cotton feild and let the rain come.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 28, 2013)

bottled beer


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Check into a Generac.
> 
> Here`s one for you, Ky Dawg. Rain on a south Georgia cottonfield with crows flyin` by. Taken from the relative safety of my front door.



 I've seen that view a time or 2!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I've seen that view a time or 2!



Yeah rub it in.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2013)

It seemed like a good idea at the time. We just survived a midnight run back to the landing in a sure enough thunderstorm . That was stupid because we were watching lightning for the last 3 hours. Nailed 3 nice flounder and got 9 blue crabs but we never should have went in this mess. Time to sleep off the jitters after that wild ride across the whitecapping bay in a 14 foot boat


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2013)

For many it is the weekend with only one green blob on the radar up near TN border.  Get up and get it done before the showers return.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 29, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to all of you.  I checked the weather map at 5 AM this morning and didn't see any rain in my area so I did my exercise.  When I started, the air felt really nice and cooler BUT after about 15-20 minutes, the air became hotter and hotter and more muggy.  Whew !!  Now time for a much needed shower before I go up to the country and check on things.

Ya'll have a good day and pass it on.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 29, 2013)

work  I need a beer


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 29, 2013)

Here I sit at home on a work conference call because the network guys can't pull their head out of their nether regions.  I stayed at work till 1030 last night and proved it wasn't my firewalls.  Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2013)

Hankus said:


> work  I need a beer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2013)

Moanin....killed a bottle of wine last night!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 29, 2013)

This morning I moved my rocking chair 3 feet to the left, I feel like I'm on someone else's porch. Very odd. Today is my Saturday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2013)

Looks like more rain . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like more rain . .



98% humididity here.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 29, 2013)

Wifi! 

Mornin y'all!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 29, 2013)

Wifi! 

Mornin y'all!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Wifi!
> 
> Mornin y'all!





SnowHunter said:


> Wifi!
> 
> Mornin y'all!





You can say that again !!!  Morning galfriend !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2013)

Mornin`.


Still waitin`....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2013)

I can hear quail calling outside of my home office !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can hear quail calling outside of my home office !!





Love to hear wild birds too. I have a good many around the house this year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Love to hear wild birds too. I have a good many around the house this year.





They hang around the back yard in the edge of the woods feeding on live oak acorns.  Think I'm gonna start putting out some corn, or scratch feed to keep 'em around.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They hang around the back yard in the edge of the woods feeding on live oak acorns.  Think I'm gonna start putting out some corn, or scratch feed to keep 'em around.





They love sunflower seed too. I just hope all this rain don`t chill the bitties.


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2013)

Mornin folks.

Got called in for a interview Monday morning.
Its a temporary position but im thinking if I show that im a hard worker maybe ill have a chance they'll keep me. That just mean ill probably be working two jobs for a while, hopefully it'll be worth it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> They love sunflower seed too. I just hope all this rain don`t chill the bitties.




Sunflower seeds are over $30 a bag around here.






slip said:


> Mornin folks.
> 
> Got called in for a interview Monday morning.
> Its a temporary position but im thinking if I show that im a hard worker maybe ill have a chance they'll keep me. That just mean ill probably be working two jobs for a while, hopefully it'll be worth it.





Attaboy Slip !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sunflower seeds are over $30 a bag around here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  You got enough money to burn a wet plowmule in a rainstorm!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> You got enough money to burn a wet plowmule in a rainstorm!





I ain't the one that's retired that fishes and plunders every day !! 


I've got 7 drums full of scratch feed and corn to feed my other birds with . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2013)

there you go slip. A chance to change positions.  Is the temp an outside job too?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't the one that's retired that fishes and plunders every day !!
> 
> 
> I've got 7 drums full of scratch feed and corn to feed my other birds with . . .





Well, you do have a point...


----------



## . (Jun 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't the one that's retired that fishes and plunders every day !!



Retirement is real rough on him.  http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7901158&postcount=8


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> Retirement is real rough on him.  http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7901158&postcount=8





That was Saturday, bath day.  

From the looks of the sky, all I will do today is walk out the front door with a bar of soap, a washcloth, and get with it. Cloudin` up fast right now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> Retirement is real rough on him.  http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7901158&postcount=8





Yeah, ole boy has got it rough . . .



I can guarantee you he deserves it though !!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 29, 2013)

Wish yall would send some of that rain this way. and Morning Youngins.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wish yall would send some of that rain this way. and Morning Youngins.



 howdy pops!
no rain here yet, guess I'll go till another section of garden, what was "supposed" to be bell peppers coming up, turned out to be banana peppers, soooooo, back to planting........


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> howdy pops!
> no rain here yet, guess I'll go till another section of garden, what was "supposed" to be bell peppers coming up, turned out to be banana peppers, soooooo, back to planting........



Loved me some bannana peppers with home made pimento cheese on them.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> Retirement is real rough on him.  http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7901158&postcount=8



must be pretty mad skillz to already be a moderator round these parts..............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> must be pretty mad skillz to already be a moderator round these parts..............






Hmmmmmmm, his name is in RED too ???


----------



## Hankus (Jun 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> must be pretty mad skillz to already be a moderator round these parts..............



well ya know, mebbe not tho, but I do


----------



## Hankus (Jun 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmmm, his name is in RED too ???



you'd be wet as thefish here, you goin today


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmmm, his name is in RED too ???



Hhhhmmm, that means "Admin"...............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2013)

Hankus said:


> you'd be wet as thefish here, you goin today





I'd have to crawl there . . .




Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmm, that means "Admin"...............





Really??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmm, that means "Admin"...............



hummmmmmm


----------



## Hankus (Jun 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd have to crawl there . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



herd ya  seein if theres such a thing as too drunk to shell peas here


----------



## . (Jun 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmmm, his name is in RED too ???



Hi.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2013)

Hankus said:


> herd ya  seein if theres such a thing as too drunk to shell peas here



no way.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 29, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> Hi.



hi 



gobbleinwoods said:


> no way.



well dog


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> Hi.





No No:


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 29, 2013)

Down south is where its at.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2013)

The rain ended but the wind is howling.  We going fishing anyway. Stopped at several seafood places and got my freezer filler stuff. I forgot to take pics of the 3 flounder and 9 crab from last night. Allison had a blast helping look for the fish hidden in the sand. Hope we go tonight if possible but the weather is still brutal.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> The rain ended but the wind is howling.  We going fishing anyway. Stopped at several seafood places and got my freezer filler stuff. I forgot to take pics of the 3 flounder and 9 crab from last night. Allison had a blast helping look for the fish hidden in the sand. Hope we go tonight if possible but the weather is still brutal.





You changed "dand" into sand . . . just sayin


----------



## T.P. (Jun 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Down south is where its at.



Don't go down South, you liable to get shanked in the motel parking lot.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Don't go down South, you liable to get shanked in the motel parking lot.






Really??  Can you believe dat ??


Standing in the parking lot with 4 of the BADDEST doods alive and you did WHAT??????


----------



## T.P. (Jun 29, 2013)

One of the few times I can say, "I don't know what to say".


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Really??  Can you believe dat ??
> 
> 
> Standing in the parking lot with 4 of the BADDEST doods alive and you did WHAT??????



Stood on one foot so only one leg would get wet?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Don't go down South, you liable to get shanked in the motel parking lot.





I am down South. Been here my entire life.  

We are a quiet, peaceful, genteel people of proper upbringing.


----------



## . (Jun 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I am down South. Been here my entire life.
> 
> We are a quiet, peaceful, genteel people of proper upbringing.



And sensitive.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> And sensitive.





HEY!!


----------



## . (Jun 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> HEY!!


http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7894398&postcount=46


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> there you go slip. A chance to change positions.  Is the temp an outside job too?



Nope! Its inside.

Just got home from work and shorts and both shirts are soaked through...Makes me want to work even harder to earn my place at the next job.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7894398&postcount=46


----------



## T.P. (Jun 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I am down South. Been here my entire life.
> 
> We are a quiet, peaceful, genteel people of proper upbringing.



Would you care to buy some slightly used batteries, sir?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Would you care to buy some slightly used batteries, sir?





Nope. I`m near about sales proof. Unless it`s a good blade, tomahawk, or single shot rifle. A good Blue Heeler puppy might tempt me too.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 29, 2013)

Little sumpim to go with Mr Eagle Eye's coffee in the morning, dont use to much of it sir.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2013)

We done. Spent a few hours out on the bridge. The girls caught a few croakers and weird fish and we added another 8 blue crabs to the cooler. The water was too muddy after all the rain to gig flounder tonight. Got a lot of seafood to put up when we get home tomorrow.  Night all!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 30, 2013)

HAPPY SUNDAY to all of you drivelers this morning.

Bama, I am glad that you have survived another successful trip down to the coast and will be bringing home lots of fresh seafood.  I see now that you were teaching Allison all of your amazing fishing and survival skills on this trip as well.  I bet that was quite an experience for her with all of the weather related problems etc.  You are much braver than I am because when there are storms on the water, now I stay home instead.  I got caught in one really bad one on Clark Hill Lake many years ago with lots of lightning, heavy rain, and really high winds at about 2 AM.  Thought that I was going to die before we made it back to the campsite that night.  All of this took place in a 14 ft aluminum boat too.  I learned that there were not any fish in that lake worth losing my life over so I only fished in mild weather without any storms after that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2013)

Happy Sunday to you too EE and the rest of the sleepy heads

Bama survives and laughs at weather danger,  again!

Can you smell that smell?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2013)

Good mornin..... gonna head to the lil county pond and wet a hook for a couple hrs.

Jag just left to go back to Illinois with Grandpa for a couple of weeks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Little sumpim to go with Mr Eagle Eye's coffee in the morning, dont use to much of it sir.




Thanks for the "little sumpim" as I surely needed it but I can't handle but about a pint at a time!!!    That stuff will put a lotta pep in your step for sure.  As for the coffee, I've got a siphoning hose attached to Gobblin's coffee pot, and each morning, I just siphon off a couple of cups because he does have some good smooth tasting coffee for sure.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2013)

Today's my Sunday . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2013)

The rain has been heavy since daylight. Had 7 more crabs in the trap. Trying to get loaded up to head home between storms.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2013)

Weather on the Gulf will be clearing later today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> The rain has been heavy since daylight. Had 7 more crabs in the trap. Trying to get loaded up to head home between storms.





KyDawg said:


> Weather on the Gulf will be clearing later today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2013)

Caught a couple on top. One 4 lber and about a 2 lber, most were bustin the top just out of my range.....as usual.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2013)

2 members I haven't seen in quite some time, Altamaha Stawker and OleCowman ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 2 members I haven't seen in quite some time, Altamaha Stawker and OleCowman ???



Sure haven't....must have new galfriends.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Caught a couple on top. One 4 lber and about a 2 lber, most were bustin the top just out of my range.....as usual.



Put more line on your reel Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Put more line on your reel Jeff.



Scared I'll cast over'em.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2013)

Grass is growin.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2013)

Just checked the radar. The rain is following Robert back to Sowega.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Just checked the radar. The rain is following Robert back to Sowega.


He does have a special talent that way doesn't he.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2013)

Wonder what Robert would charge me to spend a couple of days in Kentucky?


----------



## kracker (Jun 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Grass is growin.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2013)

Howdy Mr kracker


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2013)

ok, this is the three that got sent to me.......... WTG Wobert! And congrats to Bubbette for "hooking" the biggest.......... I'll let them tell that story!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2013)

Looks like the boy done real good.


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2013)

Looks like fun.

Is that a watermelon floating in the first pic?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2013)

Looks like the sheriff was hunting him.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm home!
Yes, the rain hammered us all the way back. My brother in law told me right before we left PC that they hadnt had that much rain in weeks!
Got two coolers of good stuff to put in the freezer and got a sink full of VERY mad blue crabs that will be meeting their demize shortly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ok, this is the three that got sent to me.......... WTG Wobert! And congrats to Bubbette for "hooking" the biggest.......... I'll let them tell that story!





Nice doormats Pookie !!!   Didja gig 'em, or did lightin' strike and kill 'em ??


----------



## kracker (Jun 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Howdy Mr kracker


Howdy!


----------



## kracker (Jun 30, 2013)

WOLVERINES!!!

Be back later, gotta go dispose of some commies...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm home!
> Yes, the rain hammered us all the way back. My brother in law told me right before we left PC that they hadnt had that much rain in weeks!
> Got two coolers of good stuff to put in the freezer and got a sink full of VERY mad blue crabs that will be meeting their demize shortly.



Good eats!!!!  



Congrats on the success of coming back home alive and only tattered


----------



## T.P. (Jun 30, 2013)

kracker said:


> WOLVERINES!!!
> 
> Be back later, gotta go dispose of some commies...



I'll help if JG is with you.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2013)

Fried cheekun & fresh from da garden squash, fried of course!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Fried cheekun & fresh from da garden squash, fried of course!



Jalepeno burger oinion rings and beer at the Kilted kilt.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Jalepeno burger oinion rings and beer at the *Kilted kilt*.



 I've heard of the Tilted Kilt, but never this one!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2013)

Holey Moley it is POURING here!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I've heard of the Tilted Kilt, but never this one!



Maybe I had 2 or 5 beers.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Maybe I had 2 or 5 beers.



 just  at ya!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2013)

yep Stalker has some woman tryin to keep him straight. Dont know nothin bout the cowman


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Maybe I had 2 or 5 beers.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2013)

Hankus said:


> yep Stalker has some woman tryin to keep him straight. Dont know nothin bout the cowman



I kinda figured that was what was up wit him!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Holey Moley it is POURING here!!!!



Done rained twiced here today.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2013)

A piece of Key Lime pie would be good right now.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Done rained twiced here today.


Here too, but this is the hardest it's come down yet!


KyDawg said:


> A piece of Key Lime pie would be good right now.



Think I'm gonna fix a cold salad concoction of cool whip, cottage cheese, orange jello & madrin oranges to munch on........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2013)

Chocolate cookies.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Here too, but this is the hardest it's come down yet!
> 
> 
> Think I'm gonna fix a cold salad concoction of cool whip, cottage cheese, orange jello & madrin oranges to munch on........



Little bit of peeper Jelly on that might be nice.


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2013)

Man I do not want to do that interview in the morning...
My work ethic is way better than my communication skills.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2013)

This has been ridiculous. The rain started the moment i got up this morning, got me everytime i tried to get the crab traps, and then i drove in blinding rain all the way home. 
Had one of the best suppers i've had in a long time! Boiled shrimp and crabs, steamed crawfish, and threw some new potatos in the crab boil water. Man, that was some good eats!
The last pic is one of the numerous t'storms we dealt with all weekend coming in fast and it had some brutal wind and lightning.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2013)

slip said:


> Man I do not want to do that interview in the morning...
> My work ethic is way better than my communication skills.



Take a deep Breath Slip and Dazzle them with Georgia humor and Logic. You will do fine. Be your self.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> This has been ridiculous. The rain started the moment i got up this morning, got me everytime i tried to get the crab traps, and then i drove in blinding rain all the way home.
> Had one of the best suppers i've had in a long time! Boiled shrimp and crabs, steamed crawfish, and threw some new potatos in the crab boil water. Man, that was some good eats!
> The last pic is one of the numerous t'storms we dealt with all weekend coming in fast and it had some brutal wind and lightning.



You know that should be illegal dont you?


----------



## kracker (Jun 30, 2013)

slip said:


> Man I do not want to do that interview in the morning...
> My work ethic is way better than my communication skills.


If the interviewer has any common sense they will recognize that you're just nervous, not incompetent.

Worrying will only stress you out and you'll make it harder on yourself than it needs be.

Trust your hillbilly on this one.


----------



## kracker (Jun 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> This has been ridiculous. The rain started the moment i got up this morning, got me everytime i tried to get the crab traps, and then i drove in blinding rain all the way home.
> Had one of the best suppers i've had in a long time! Boiled shrimp and crabs, steamed crawfish, and threw some new potatos in the crab boil water. Man, that was some good eats!
> The last pic is one of the numerous t'storms we dealt with all weekend coming in fast and it had some brutal wind and lightning.


Dang bama, I'm not a big seafood eater but I believe I could eat my weight in that!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You know that should be illegal dont you?


We had an absolute blast, Charlie! The wife and daughter enjoyed catching small croakers and crabbing off the bridge, and the brother in law and i got into some sure enough door mats after dark. Man, we would have stayed out all night long if it hadn't been for the storms. I gigged a monster flounder  friday night but we got caught in a bad storm on the bay in a small boat at 1am. Not a good combo and we drank a lot of saltwater trying to get home. Saturday night, we really wanted to go flounder gigging one last time, but the lightning was intense in every direction so we had to call it off.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2013)

kracker said:


> Dang bama, I'm not a big seafood eater but I believe I could eat my weight in that!



My girls hit that pile of seafood like a pack of hyena's on a zebra with a broken leg.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2013)

You got to come up here Robert, I need rain.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You got to come up here Robert, I need rain.



Even by my standards, the 4 days i was gone was crazy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2013)

I dont need a flood. Couldn't stand 4 days, my cows would float away Robert.


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks KyDawg & Kracker. Ill do my best, its all I can do.



We've had so much rain here its not even funny. I think today Is the first day I've worked without getting rained on in a week. I don't speak bad about rain though, i'd rather have a little too much than none at all.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 30, 2013)

slip said:


> Man I do not want to do that interview in the morning...
> My work ethic is way better than my communication skills.


You will do well Cody!!.......I have faith in you!!........My Audit last week went well..........Despite my doubt's, and trepidations!!

I still have a job!!



rhbama3 said:


> This has been ridiculous. The rain started the moment i got up this morning, got me everytime i tried to get the crab traps, and then i drove in blinding rain all the way home.
> Had one of the best suppers i've had in a long time! Boiled shrimp and crabs, steamed crawfish, and threw some new potatos in the crab boil water. Man, that was some good eats!
> The last pic is one of the numerous t'storms we dealt with all weekend coming in fast and it had some brutal wind and lightning.


Man I could have hurt myself with all of that in front of me!!

Glad you were able to get out between the storms!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2013)

Evening Mr Ruttn


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You will do well Cody!!.......I have faith in you!!........My Audit last week went well..........Despite my doubt's, and trepidations!!
> 
> I still have a job!!
> 
> ...



It was fun, Mitch! Right up to the point where i thought i was gonna drown in the bay, but once we got past that we were fine.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr Ruttn


Good evening 
Mr. Charlie!!

Spent this weekend at a judges seminar, and shopping for a new lawnmower!!...........Got a new Husquvarna 46" cut with a 22 Horsepower Briggs and Stratton V Twin!!

The used Husquvarna We bought from HOQ gave us three good years of service before giving up the ghost

Can't complain about the mower we got from HOQ!!.......Three years is more than I expected!!


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You will do well Cody!!.......I have faith in you!!........My Audit last week went well..........Despite my doubt's, and trepidations!!
> 
> I still have a job!!




Its always good when at the end of the day you still have your job.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> It was fun, Mitch! Right up to the point where i thought i was gonna drown in the bay, but once we got past that we were fine.


Nothing like your life flashing before your eyes to make you appreciate the life you have!!

Glad you are back home, and safe!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2013)

time for bed. See y'all later!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 30, 2013)

slip said:


> Its always good when at the end of the day you still have your job.


Cody I had two weeks to worry about this audit!!........I can not even describe the feeling after this was over, and went well!!

Just be yourself in the interview, and you will do fine!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2013)

slip said:


> Man I do not want to do that interview in the morning...
> My work ethic is way better than my communication skills.



Good Luck, Cody, if nothing else, be honest & tell them just what you said, that'll go a long way in opening the door, they see you're honest but willing to go through with it!

nothing like being awake at 2:00 am with back pain that won't let you sleep, 1.5 pain pills ain't EVEN touched it......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Good Luck, Cody, if nothing else, be honest & tell them just what you said, that'll go a long way in opening the door, they see you're honest but willing to go through with it!
> 
> nothing like being awake at 2:00 am with back pain that won't let you sleep, 1.5 pain pills ain't EVEN touched it......



Go get the job Slip

Keebs is there a rock in the bed?  Hope you got to sleep.

Another Moanday


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 1, 2013)

Gobblin, another MOAN day is right.  I must be in the same boat with Keebs because I have had severe back pain since I hurt it back around May 20th.  Nothing has worked so far.  Couldn't get a doctor's appointment until August 16th though.  I struggled to do my normal morning exercise of walking 2-1/2 miles this morning.  Sure hope that the pain eases up soon.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2013)

sounds like the geriatric ward in here


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 1, 2013)

Good morning, fellow drivelers!! I was absent for a long time before starting this one, and then I went AWOL again for a few days. With good reason though. First, car trouble (replaced a fuel filter and a bad water pump and decided to replace the thermostat and hoses as well). Second, my man is going to be in a movie! Like, a BIG movie. A Michael Bay production, although it's his "secret" movie. You can't find any info about it online other than the producer (Michael Bay). He's an extra, but he's definitely going to stand out. He's stilt walking and stands near 12-feet tall. Needless to say, we've been terribly busy gathering materials and getting ready. We got zero (okay, so maybe an hour) of sleep last night, and then were up and on the road at 4 AM for a call time of 5:30. Drove all the way back home and I have to be at work at 8:00. It's going to be a very long day - one that I think there is not enough caffeine in the world.

So that's what's going on with me. How about y'all?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 1, 2013)

Mernin /evening kids, im sweeeepy!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Go get the job Slip
> 
> Keebs is there a rock in the bed?  Hope you got to sleep.
> 
> Another Moanday


no rocks, don't know what I've done, first thought kidney stone, but my usual stuff didn't work, so I think I'm gonna go see my chiro if I can get in today, if not, reg. doc, if not, ER!  I don't.do.pain.


Hankus said:


> sounds like the geriatric ward in here


ohhush!


GeorgiaBelle said:


> Good morning, fellow drivelers!! I was absent for a long time before starting this one, and then I went AWOL again for a few days. With good reason though. First, car trouble (replaced a fuel filter and a bad water pump and decided to replace the thermostat and hoses as well). Second, my man is going to be in a movie! Like, a BIG movie. A Michael Bay production, although it's his "secret" movie. You can't find any info about it online other than the producer (Michael Bay). He's an extra, but he's definitely going to stand out. He's stilt walking and stands near 12-feet tall. Needless to say, we've been terribly busy gathering materials and getting ready. We got zero (okay, so maybe an hour) of sleep last night, and then were up and on the road at 4 AM for a call time of 5:30. Drove all the way back home and I have to be at work at 8:00. It's going to be a very long day - one that I think there is not enough caffeine in the world.
> 
> So that's what's going on with me. How about y'all?


I ain't afraid of heights, but I don't know that I could do the stilt walking gig!  Good Luck to him, and grab ya another cup of coffee, I think I'm gonna switch over to Mt. Dew myself...............  ok, headed to work and making phone calls to see who gets to see me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2013)

Get to feelin better Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get to feelin better Keebs.


 Thanks shuggums......... I've made it to work........ had to get out my "yak", but thanks to you I knew how to operate it!  Now waiting on chiro office to open........


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh sure! Now that my trip is over, there isn't a rain cloud within 100 miles of Panama City! 
Time to hit the shower and head to work.....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh sure! Now that my trip is over, there isn't a rain cloud within 100 miles of Panama City!
> Time to hit the shower and head to work.....









 sorry Wobert........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you need to give Murphy a good tip & maybe he'll move outta your house........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ok, back from the chiro, yep, mo betta!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 1, 2013)

Turkey, mushroom, and swiss sub (fully loaded).


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Turkey, mushroom, and swiss sub (fully loaded).


 sounds good............. left ova Rosemary & Roasted Garlic Cheekun & taters......


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2013)

Glad you are feeling better Keebs. Afternoon youngins.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2013)

Afternoon. My car is the only one in the parking lot.


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2013)

I got the job.

Its temp, but I was told that's all the offer anywhere at any time and depending on how you do, they'll offer part time or full time. Ill be getting 30+ hours a week instead of 20ish and they pay is only .5 less. PLUS its half the distance from home so ill save on gas...

But, it is an over night shift, so ill be working weird hours.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Glad you are feeling better Keebs. Afternoon youngins.


 Thank ya, I gotta do some research on ??sp?? siatic nerve, friend said that's what it sounded like...........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Afternoon. My car is the only one in the parking lot.


 On the one hand, it's a bummer............. BUT on the bright side, you ain't gotta worry 'bout being looked at funny when ya LOL at something on the 'puter!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2013)

slip said:


> I got the job.
> 
> Its temp, but I was told that's all the offer anywhere at any time and depending on how you do, they'll offer part time or full time. Ill be getting 30+ hours a week instead of 20ish and they pay is only .5 less. PLUS its half the distance from home so ill save on gas...
> 
> But, it is an over night shift, so ill be working weird hours.


WTG CODY!!!!!you THRIVE on weird hours, so it sounds like a great job!!  the .05 less, is worth it in drive time too!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2013)

I weren't trying, honest.......... well, I was trying to be the first to congratulate our boy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2013)

slip said:


> I got the job.
> 
> Its temp, but I was told that's all the offer anywhere at any time and depending on how you do, they'll offer part time or full time. Ill be getting 30+ hours a week instead of 20ish and they pay is only .5 less. PLUS its half the distance from home so ill save on gas...
> 
> But, it is an over night shift, so ill be working weird hours.


CONGRATS!!!!! 


Keebs said:


> Thank ya, I gotta do some research on ??sp?? siatic nerve, friend said that's what it sounded like...........
> 
> On the one hand, it's a bummer............. BUT on the bright side, you ain't gotta worry 'bout being looked at funny when ya LOL at something on the 'puter!



True that sista.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2013)

Congratulations to you, little brother!!  Proud of you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

slip said:


> I got the job.
> 
> Its temp, but I was told that's all the offer anywhere at any time and depending on how you do, they'll offer part time or full time. Ill be getting 30+ hours a week instead of 20ish and they pay is only .5 less. PLUS its half the distance from home so ill save on gas...
> 
> But, it is an over night shift, so ill be working weird hours.



Congratulations Cody!! Odd hrs aren't no big deal to a young whippersnapper!! 

Afternoon youngins.....mater sammiches!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> This has been ridiculous. The rain started the moment i got up this morning, got me everytime i tried to get the crab traps, and then i drove in blinding rain all the way home.
> Had one of the best suppers i've had in a long time! Boiled shrimp and crabs, steamed crawfish, and threw some new potatos in the crab boil water. Man, that was some good eats!
> The last pic is one of the numerous t'storms we dealt with all weekend coming in fast and it had some brutal wind and lightning.



Good job, Rob!! Fine eatin right there. 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening
> Mr. Charlie!!
> 
> Spent this weekend at a judges seminar, and shopping for a new lawnmower!!...........Got a new Husquvarna 46" cut with a 22 Horsepower Briggs and Stratton V Twin!!
> ...



HOQ???? Is that the dude from Ameristep? 



Keebs said:


> Good Luck, Cody, if nothing else, be honest & tell them just what you said, that'll go a long way in opening the door, they see you're honest but willing to go through with it!
> 
> nothing like being awake at 2:00 am with back pain that won't let you sleep, 1.5 pain pills ain't EVEN touched it......



Don't get much worse than back pain!! Sorry to hear it...take it easy. 



rhbama3 said:


> Oh sure! Now that my trip is over, there isn't a rain cloud within 100 miles of Panama City!
> Time to hit the shower and head to work.....



That's because you left


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2013)

Glad you got the job Slip. Now show them what you can do and become permanent.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 1, 2013)

Congrats Slip!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 1, 2013)

Way to go Slip!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Congratulations Cody!! Odd hrs aren't no big deal to a young whippersnapper!!
> 
> Afternoon youngins.....mater sammiches!


 I got green maters on my plants, baby okra starting, nanner peppers are puttin on, will have maybe 3 cukes to pick this week and blooms galore, and done picked & fried 3 crook neck squash!  


Jeff C. said:


> Don't get much worse than back pain!! Sorry to hear it...take it easy.


 thank ya, it don't give me no choice but to........... I may have to figure out a way to go back to see doc before next week........ he looked at my records and it has been exactly 10 years & 1 month since I'd had an adjustment.  When I was driving a bus, I was there right regular.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I got green maters on my plants, baby okra starting, nanner peppers are puttin on, will have maybe 3 cukes to pick this week and blooms galore, and done picked & fried 3 crook neck squash!
> 
> thank ya, it don't give me no choice but to........... I may have to figure out a way to go back to see doc before next week........ he looked at my records and it has been exactly 10 years & 1 month since I'd had an adjustment.  When I was driving a bus, I was there right regular.............



Deer are eatin mine up....they were in there last night


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks everybody. Its only a simple retail job but im happy. Its more experience. I've got bigger and better dreams, and ill chase em until my legs fall off ... but everybody has to start some where.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Deer are eatin mine up....they were in there last night


 'lectric fence & Doobie is the night patrolman now!  Chevy has the day shift.


slip said:


> Thanks everybody. Its only a simple retail job but im happy. Its more experience. I've got bigger and better dreams, and ill chase em until my legs fall off ... but everybody has to start some where.


 Great attitude, darlin'!  Now, you gonna tell them others what they can do with the other job or are ya gonna do both for now?


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Great attitude, darlin'!  Now, you gonna tell them others what they can do with the other job or are ya gonna do both for now?



Once I do the drug test and background check and they give me a day to start training, ill quit target a day before training for the new job. 

I know its not 100% 'right' ... but they have a nasty habit of firing people as they clock out without any warning at all .. so I don't feel very bad about it. And even if I wanted to Im not allowed to work at both places at once, "conflict of interest".


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I got green maters on my plants, baby okra starting, nanner peppers are puttin on, will have maybe 3 cukes to pick this week and blooms galore, and done picked & fried 3 crook neck squash!
> 
> thank ya, it don't give me no choice but to........... I may have to figure out a way to go back to see doc before next week........ he looked at my records and it has been exactly 10 years & 1 month since I'd had an adjustment.  When I was driving a bus, I was there right regular.............



I hope you feel better soon! 


I fried up some of our green maters yesterday & some of our squash! We got lots of jalepenos too! Taters are almost ready to dig up but we ain't got no okra yet.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2013)

slip said:


> Thanks everybody. Its only a simple retail job but im happy. Its more experience. I've got bigger and better dreams, and ill chase em until my legs fall off ... but everybody has to start some where.



Congrats on the new job!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> 
> I fried up some of our green maters yesterday & some of our squash! We got lots of jalepenos too! Taters are almost ready to dig up but we ain't got no okra yet.


Thanks!
I'm reading up on sciatic nerve, seems candied ginger is good for it, I have fresh ginger growing now, gonna give it a shot!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2013)

slip said:


> Once I do the drug test and background check and they give me a day to start training, ill quit target a day before training for the new job.
> 
> I know its not 100% 'right' ... but they have a nasty habit of firing people as they clock out without any warning at all .. so I don't feel very bad about it. And even if I wanted to Im not allowed to work at both places at once, "conflict of interest".


 gotcha & don't blame ya on this one!


----------



## kracker (Jul 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Thanks!
> I'm reading up on sciatic nerve, seems candied ginger is good for it, I have fresh ginger growing now, gonna give it a shot!


Soup might help...


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2013)

kracker said:


> Soup might help...
> 
> View attachment 738032




I need a bowl of soup ...


----------



## kracker (Jul 1, 2013)

slip said:


> I need a bowl of soup ...


Save it for your last day at Tarjay and call in drunk.


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2013)

kracker said:


> Save it for your last day at Tarjay and call in drunk.



Not a half bad idea...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2013)

slip said:


> I got the job.
> 
> Its temp, but I was told that's all the offer anywhere at any time and depending on how you do, they'll offer part time or full time. Ill be getting 30+ hours a week instead of 20ish and they pay is only .5 less. PLUS its half the distance from home so ill save on gas...
> 
> But, it is an over night shift, so ill be working weird hours.





You'll never miss the pay cut, congrats and welcome to my world !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

These should be purty tasty!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> These should be purty tasty!





Nice chunks Chief !! 




Keebs I know what you're going thru with the sciatic nerve.  Mine has gotten so bad I can't stand, or walk for more than 10 minutes before my left foot and leg go numb.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nice chunks Chief !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks....decided to clean these for a change. 

I've had it for about 20 yrs. About 30 mins in a car and it jumps on me. Not as bad when walking, but bending over or heavy lifting, and BAMMMM!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> These should be purty tasty!





Fry those up, cheese grits, jalapeno hushpuppies, pickles and onions, sweet tea, and half a key lime pie for dessert....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2013)

kracker said:


> Soup might help...
> 
> View attachment 738032





slip said:


> I need a bowl of soup ...


when you get old enough, I'll buy you your first one!


Jeff C. said:


> These should be purty tasty!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs I know what you're going thru with the sciatic nerve.  Mine has gotten so bad I can't stand, or walk for more than 10 minutes before my left foot and leg go numb.


read on............


Jeff C. said:


> I've had it for about 20 yrs. About 30 mins in a car and it jumps on me. Not as bad when walking, but bending over or heavy lifting, and BAMMMM!


ok boys, ginger is your cure........... I'm going home TONIGHT & make some ginger syrup and candied ginger, from what I've read it is an "almost" miracle cure for this.  Also in reading, found out why I'm getting leg cramps, my BP med depletes my potassium levels!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> when you get old enough, I'll buy you your first one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please expand on this ginger recipe ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Fry those up, cheese grits, jalapeno hushpuppies, pickles and onions, sweet tea, and half a key lime pie for dessert....



Indeed.....gotta finish up these speckled trout I had leftover from Saturday first. Fried up about 20 or better, big filets.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> when you get old enough, I'll buy you your first one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, but ginger ain't gonna cure my back issues, I've seen the X-rays over the years and the progressive degeneration.

BUT, now I know with a good possibility as to why my legs are cramping.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Please expand on this ginger recipe ??


<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <officeDocumentSettings>   <o:AllowPNG/>  </officeDocumentSettings> </xml><![endif]-->[FONT=&quot]2 cups ginger slices, peeled (1/8 inch thick) 
2 cups sugar 
2 cups water 
1 quart soda water 
1 lime cut in wedges 
4 mint sprigs 

Directions 

Mix ginger, sugar and water in a saucepan and bring to a slow simmer. Reduce mixture by 50 percent until a syrupy consistency is reached. Keep in mind that the syrup will thicken as it cools. Strain warm syrup. Allow to cool. 

While syrup is cooling, make ginger candy. Take ginger slices that have been drained out of the syrup and completely coat in sugar. Spread on sheet pan and slowly dry out in a 225-degree oven for 3 hours. Ginger slices should be dried but still chewy. 

In a tall glass of ice, add mint sprig and a ratio of 1 part ginger syrup to 7 parts soda water. Squeeze lime wedge and add to drink. Use more syrup if desired. Stir and enjoy. Can also make drink with chilled soda water and add a scoop of vanilla ice cream for a tasty Ginger Ale Float. 

From what I read the candied ginger, eaten a few at a time about 3 or 4 x's a day started showing relief!
[/FONT]<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:TrackMoves/>   <w:TrackFormatting/>   <wunctuationKerning/>   <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>   <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>   <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>   <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>   <woNotPromoteQF/>   <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>   <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>   <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>    <wontGrowAutofit/>    <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>    <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/>    <wontFlipMirrorIndents/>    <wverrideTableStyleHps/>   </w:Compatibility>   <m:mathPr>    <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>    <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>    <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>    <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>    <m:dispDef/>    <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>    <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>    <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>    <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>   </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"   DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"   LatentStyleCount="267">   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/>  </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable 	{mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; 	mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; 	mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; 	mso-style-noshow:yes; 	mso-style-priority:99; 	mso-style-parent:""; 	mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; 	mso-para-margin-top:0in; 	mso-para-margin-right:0in; 	mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt; 	mso-para-margin-left:0in; 	line-height:115%; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:11.0pt; 	font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; 	mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; 	mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;} </style> <![endif]-->


Jeff C. said:


> Ok, but ginger ain't gonna cure my back issues, I've seen the X-rays over the years and the progressive degeneration.
> 
> BUT, now I know with a good possibility as to _*why my legs are cramping.*_


 yep, mine too!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> <!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <officeDocumentSettings>   <o:AllowPNG/>  </officeDocumentSettings> </xml><![endif]-->[FONT=&quot]2 cups ginger slices, peeled (1/8 inch thick)
> 2 cups sugar
> 2 cups water
> 1 quart soda water
> ...





Do you eat it, drink it, or put it on the aching joints?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2013)

It's TIME............ and it's raining! later ya'll!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Do you eat it, drink it, or put it on the aching joints?


yes, yes & I'm not sure......... 
Ginger is known for it's anti-inflammatory properties, mixed with raw honey & you have one heck of a cure!


----------



## kracker (Jul 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> when you get old enough, I'll buy you your first one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That it does, you just don't want to take too much potassium either. I literally have a sackful of meds that I take to counteract the other meds I take!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> <!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <officeDocumentSettings>   <o:AllowPNG/>  </officeDocumentSettings> </xml><![endif]-->[FONT=&quot]2 cups ginger slices, peeled (1/8 inch thick)
> 2 cups sugar
> 2 cups water
> 1 quart soda water
> ...



Fixed it for ya!! 

Good Lord, I don't know what all that was when I quoted you, but it looked like about 3 pages of it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yes, yes & I'm not sure.........
> Ginger is known for it's anti-inflammatory properties, mixed with raw honey & you have one heck of a cure!


Sometimes it scares the cure into you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2013)

I love a good nap in the afternoon! 
Bubbette is cooking a roast, rice, and gravy for supper. I need to clean about 15 pounds of boiled crawfish from last night. I figure a good batch of jambalaya or etoufee is in the near future!

On a different note, its been 3 and a half weeks smoke free. I wish i could say i don't think about it anymore, but i'd be lying. I think about it all the time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I love a good nap in the afternoon!
> Bubbette is cooking a roast, rice, and gravy for supper. I need to clean about 15 pounds of boiled crawfish from last night. I figure a good batch of jambalaya or etoufee is in the near future!
> 
> On a different note, its been 3 and a half weeks smoke free. I wish i could say i don't think about it anymore, but i'd be lying. I think about it all the time.



I'd go this route.

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6458865&postcount=1

Congrats Bama!! Hang in there man.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jul 1, 2013)

The Bulloch co. Sherrifs dept. did good today.

A thief had been working the west side of the county stealing metal, motors, anything he could scrap.

6 months ago he stole an old pumkin style rear end out of a chevy truck and a subsoiler from my farm.

The sherrif had been monitoring the scrap yards videos of all customers and noticed a pattern. They caught him with some freshly stolen stuff and then with the videos he admitted his other crimes. They say he will do time and restitution.
At least they caught and locked him up for now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok, but ginger ain't gonna cure my back issues, I've seen the X-rays over the years and the progressive degeneration.
> 
> BUT, now I know with a good possibility as to why my legs are cramping.




X2 on the Xrays and MRI's surgery is my only cure and I've been prolonging that for at least fifteen years.





rhbama3 said:


> I love a good nap in the afternoon!
> Bubbette is cooking a roast, rice, and gravy for supper. I need to clean about 15 pounds of boiled crawfish from last night. I figure a good batch of jambalaya or etoufee is in the near future!
> 
> On a different note, its been 3 and a half weeks smoke free. I wish i could say i don't think about it anymore, but i'd be lying. I think about it all the time.





Congrats Pookie, hang in there bro !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> X2 on the Xrays and MRI's surgery is my only cure and I've been prolonging that for at least fifteen years.



Same here....and gonna keep on prolonging it as long as I can.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jul 1, 2013)

Good job on the not smoking Bama!!!
Get thru the next 3 weeks and it will get easier.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> X2 on the Xrays and MRI's surgery is my only cure and I've been prolonging that for at least fifteen years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Don`t put it off too long, my friend. I put off my first knee surgery for 32 years, and look at me now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t put it off too long, my friend. I put off my first knee surgery for 32 years, and look at me now.






Nic I know more people that are worse off AFTER back surgery than before, and some of them end up with multiple surgeries.


I really hate it about your knees, but I'm gonna have to prolong this as long as I'm able.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic I know more people that are worse off AFTER back surgery than before, and some of them end up with multiple surgeries.
> 
> 
> I really hate it about your knees, but I'm gonna have to prolong this as long as I'm able.





Truth be known, I would have put it off longer, but it finally got to the point I couldn`t stand it any more.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jul 1, 2013)

We have a great knee and hip Doc here in savannah. He is using some new ideas that don't cut you up as much and you heal much faster.
Knees take a while to heal but now hips are a breeze. My 76yr old mother put off a hip till she could not walk. Had it done and 14hrs. later was on her feet. The next day she walked into her house on her own.
BTW  she is still working and will still thump your head if you talk back to her.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Too quiet round here without the Jag.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Too quiet round here without the Jag.





Bet the grandparents can't say that !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bet the grandparents can't say that !!!



Grandpa goes to bed early, Jag will talkin to himself til midnight.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2013)

My knees are long gone, but I keep trying to live with them. What bothers me the most is not being able to wade the river anymore.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> My knees are long gone, but I keep trying to live with them. What bothers me the most is not being able to wade the river anymore.



Get you a kayak and float.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Get you a kayak and float.



Worst thing is trying to get in and out of a boat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Worst thing is trying to get in and out of a boat.



Yessir.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2013)

Plain and simple, getting old sucks.  It's all down hill after you hit 40.


----------



## kracker (Jul 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Plain and simple, getting old sucks.  It's all down hill after you hit 40.


Yessir, I agree.

Sidenote, should be moving back into my house in a couple of days!!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2013)

One of my bosses has had a few back surgeries and has ended up in the ER a few times in the year that I've know her due to the pain ... Right now she walks bent over sideways and has to sit in a chair at times ... worst I've ever seen her. I've always heard, after the first surgery  expect more and don't expect it to get any better, only worse.

I hate it for anybody who has to deal with that.


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's all down hill after you hit 40.



That's why I aint trying to see it any time soon ... let me see 35 and then the awesome stories I build up can out live me around a campfire somewhere.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2013)

kracker said:


> Yessir, I agree.
> 
> Sidenote, should be moving back into my house in a couple of days!!!!




Good deal Ritchie !!! 




slip said:


> That's why I aint trying to see it any time soon ... let me see 35 and then the awesome stories I build up can out live me around a campfire somewhere.





A legend in your on mind !!


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2013)

kracker said:


> Yessir, I agree.
> 
> Sidenote, should be moving back into my house in a couple of days!!!!


Awesome.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Good deal Ritchie !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course.



Night fellers.


----------



## kracker (Jul 2, 2013)

slip said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Of course.
> 
> ...


Later Slip and congrats on the new job!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2013)

White screen has been replaced by black coffee


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2013)

1 hour to go !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 2, 2013)

Good Morning Gobblin and Happy Tuesday to all of you.

I can't blame anybody but myself for doing this crazy thing.

I am NOT a HAPPY camper this morning.  I got really teed off late yesterday at my new garbage service guy.  For the second week in a row, he had left my big trash container turned over right in the middle of my driveway and partially in the street.  Well, when I got home and saw this, I was really mad, and stupid me kicked the heck out of the trash can.  Well the end result is....I broke my big toe on my right foot.  Now, I can barely walk and can't do any exercises. 

It would probably take several people to pry my hands from around the neck of this careless garbage truck driver.  He drives one of those newer style trucks that lifts up the entire can and dumps it and then he lowers it back to the ground and drives off like a race car driver.  He just hears the container hit back somewhere on the ground and he is off to the next stop.  I sure need to take him fishing with me.........because I would probably come back by myself afterwards.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 2, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and Happy Tuesday to all of you.
> 
> I can't blame anybody but myself for doing this crazy thing.
> 
> ...



You sound a little agitated. Perhaps you should switch from coffee to chai tea.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and Happy Tuesday to all of you.
> 
> I can't blame anybody but myself for doing this crazy thing.
> 
> ...





Sinclair1 is that you ???


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You sound a little agitated. Perhaps you should switch from coffee to chai tea.



Hugh, that might be a good idea.  


You are right about the agitation and it is a double dose of it too.


It was bad enough that our County Commissioners decided to change our garbage pick-up from twice a week to ONLY one pick-up per week.  They still INCREASED the price of this mandated service that was already costing $310.50 per year and it is added onto your tax bill each year.  The citizens don't get a choice on this matter since it is done by the County Commissioners ONLY.  Wow, you cut your service in half BUT you still increase the original price.  It currently cost me $ 6.15 each time this idiot picks up my trash and dumps the turned over container back onto the ground again.   That is highway robbery to me. It is all about crooked politics in Augusta and who can get their palms greased the most.  It is by far one of the most racial and corrupt cities that I have ever seen.  It is practically impossible for any real improvements to this city be accomplished.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sinclair1 is that you ???




OK Quack, I have a really dull knife waiting on YOU !!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 2, 2013)

Mornin fellers. Off to the world of Japanese Lords of Industry.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 2, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Hugh, that might be a good idea.
> 
> 
> You are right about the agitation and it is a double dose of it too.
> ...


That's almost double the free market rate. Maybe someone should get the local TV channels involved in an investigation into a little illegal practice called "collusion" and see how the Commish comes out in the wash then.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's almost double the free market rate. Maybe someone should get the local TV channels involved in an investigation into a little illegal practice called "collusion" and see how the Commish comes out in the wash then.



That is crazy!  I only pay $132 a year


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 2, 2013)

Mernin /evening kids ...one more night and im off night shift for a month! Raising chickens is harder than raising kids....needy lilthangs!


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 2, 2013)

I like chicken wings.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2013)

Slept sooooo good last night, not NEAR as sore neither!
Uuuuhhh, tried the candied ginger...............  it MUST be an "acquired" taste!
sorry 'bout your broke toe EE 
 Mernin Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK Quack, I have a really dull knife waiting on YOU !!!





Been cut before, just don't taze me bro !!! 



Don't feel too bad Mike, out here in the MON we still have to haul our trash to the Dempsta Dumpsters AND we get taxed for that !! 


Of 'course years ago when I had a few of buds that still lived close by, they'd stop by the Luv Shak on their  way to da Dumpsters, and there was a good chance we wouldn't be home before daylight . . . 


Thank the good Lord my wife has put up with my foolishness for quite some time, I'ma beat down puppy dog nowadays . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Slept sooooo good last night, not NEAR as sore neither!
> Uuuuhhh, tried the candied ginger...............  it MUST be an "acquired" taste!
> sorry 'bout your broke toe EE
> Mernin Folks!





Soooooooo glad you got a good nights sleep !!!


I'm guessing you didn't add Rum to da ginger ??



Dawn messed up her back planting SOME MORE flowers last night.  And that was after her hurting her back a coupla days ago ???


----------



## rydert (Jul 2, 2013)

goot morning ever body......what I miss?


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2013)

Yall keep hurting stuff around here and im going to start handing out walkers and Geritol....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2013)

Mornin

Glad SOMEBODY slept good. Woke up at 4:00 wide awake. Finally fell back asleep bout 6:00 then the alarm went off.


----------



## rydert (Jul 2, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> Glad SOMEBODY slept good. Woke up at 4:00 wide awake. Finally fell back asleep bout 6:00 then the alarm went off.



I HATE when that happens


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 2, 2013)

Chykneez food fer breakfast ....that'll put hair on your chest!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Plain and simple, getting old sucks.  It's all down hill after you hit 40.



The man speakith the truff. Pop always tole me, "boy, it don't get no better."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You sound a little agitated. Perhaps you should switch from coffee to chai tea.



Yep, sorry about the toe, EE.



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK Quack, I have a really dull knife waiting on YOU !!!



Want me to sharpen it for you?



Keebs said:


> Slept sooooo good last night, not NEAR as sore neither!
> Uuuuhhh, tried the candied ginger...............  it MUST be an "acquired" taste!
> sorry 'bout your broke toe EE
> Mernin Folks!




Gonna try the ginger stuff. Gonna put two slice of the stuff in a quart of Bourbon, let it set 5 minutes, then kill the jug. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Been cut before, just don't taze me bro !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naw you ain`t. You tougher`n that.



slip said:


> Yall keep hurting stuff around here and im going to start handing out walkers and Geritol....







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> Glad SOMEBODY slept good. Woke up at 4:00 wide awake. Finally fell back asleep bout 6:00 then the alarm went off.




Grrr...


Hornet22 said:


> The man speakith the truff. Pop always tole me, "boy, it don't get no better."





Yep, I`m inclined to agree...




Mornin` folks. I`m in a rare good mood today.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2013)

waitin to see if my eye is cut or stuck, oh happy day


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Soooooooo glad you got a good nights sleep !!!
> I'm guessing you didn't add Rum to da ginger ??
> Dawn messed up her back planting SOME MORE flowers last night.  And that was after her hurting her back a coupla days ago ???


 No, but I have other stuff I may try it in......... I only tried the "candied ginger", I haven't made the tea or home made ginger ale........ yet.......... 


rydert said:


> goot morning ever body......what I miss?


 


slip said:


> Yall keep hurting stuff around here and im going to start handing out walkers and Geritol....


your time is a coming, oh young grasshoppa!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> Glad SOMEBODY slept good. Woke up at 4:00 wide awake. Finally fell back asleep bout 6:00 then the alarm went off.


'bout like me seeing the clock at 5:22 and the clock going off just before 6:00 sunday night........... 


Nicodemus said:


> Yep, sorry about the toe, EE.
> Want me to sharpen it for you?
> Gonna try the ginger stuff. Gonna put two slice of the stuff in a quart of Bourbon, let it set 5 minutes, then kill the jug.
> Naw you ain`t. You tougher`n that.
> ...


 Looky Heah!!!!!!!    
Mornin',  your grouchiness!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> waitin to see if my eye is cut or stuck, oh happy day


 what'd ya do this time?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No, but I have other stuff I may try it in......... I only tried the "candied ginger", I haven't made the tea or home made ginger ale........ yet..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mornin`, Mother Hen!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, sorry about the toe, EE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see that. Don't think I've ever seen you multi quote so much. Mornin Sunshine. 


Hankus said:


> waitin to see if my eye is cut or stuck, oh happy day



Stuck


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I see that. Don't think I've ever seen you multi quote so much. Mornin Sunshine.
> 
> 
> Stuck





Mornin`!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`, Mother Hen!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I see that. Don't think I've ever seen you multi quote so much. Mornin Sunshine.


It is a rare site indeed!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2013)

piece of metal, 132 later an I'm all good


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> piece of metal, 132 later an I'm all good



Ouch and ouch.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> piece of metal, 132 later an I'm all good


 dang, glad you're ok though!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> piece of metal, 132 later an I'm all good



Now you have to have yo eyes checked for metal if you go to get an MRI.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Morning my Georgia Friends.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning my Georgia Friends.



Mornin KD.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning my Georgia Friends.



Good afternoon gwaDyK!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Martin likes to spell my name backards.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Martin likes to spell my name backards.






I'm going to set someone up.  Who wants it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm going to set someone up.  Who wants it.



I do. I do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

Think I will go do some bush-hoggin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm going to set someone up.  Who wants it.



You were being for real.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning my Georgia Friends.





Nitram4891 said:


> Good afternoon gwaDyK!





KyDawg said:


> Martin likes to spell my name backards.


 he's like Billy, huh?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I do. I do.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 2, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm going to set someone up.  Who wants it.



Me!!!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 2, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You were being for real.



Yep, I'm having to do some pro bono work before I can officially get my Kang of the page instructors license.


----------



## rydert (Jul 2, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm going to set someone up.  Who wants it.



me.....wait...what?

neva mind


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

My dog is Barking. I am pretty sure I fed him yesterday.


----------



## rydert (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> My dog is Barking. I am pretty sure I fed him yesterday.



don't pay him any attention......mine barks all tha time,.....wait, you're not in yo speedo are you?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> My dog is Barking. I am pretty sure I fed him yesterday.



Careful. He might be barking at Bigfeets. Or do they juss come out at night after you've had a few when they all blurry and all


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

rydert said:


> don't pay him any attention......mine barks all tha time,.....wait, you're not in yo speedo are you?



I dont wear no danged, ah I wish you would just forget about it.


----------



## rydert (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I dont wear no danged, ah I wish you would just forget about it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 2, 2013)

rydert said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I dont wear no danged, ah I wish you would just forget about it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2013)

rydert said:


> don't pay him any attention......mine barks all tha time,.....wait, you're not in yo speedo are you?



Are speedos slow to come off?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

I am going to go wash my cows and feed my truck. Yall beat everything you know it.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2013)

Good morning everyone. Time to get this day rolling.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am going to go wash my cows and feed my truck. Yall beat everything you know it.



 Whadda we win??


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Good morning everyone. Time to get this day rolling.



Mornin' T.P., want some coffee?


----------



## rydert (Jul 2, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Are speedos slow to come off?



I had to read that twice.....now I get it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tomorrow is my FRIDAY!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tomorrow is my FRIDAY!





Every day is Saturday. Every day is a holiday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

I am killing off the last of the red beans.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Every day is Saturday. Every day is a holiday.


Then why you so grouchy all da time



Jeff C. said:


> I am killing off the last of the red beans.




QUITTIN TIME


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Then why you so grouchy all da time
> 
> 
> 
> ...





If you think I`m grouchy now, you should have known me before I retired. 

Ask Ma Hen.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Mornin' T.P., want some coffee?



Yes! The only way I can get up this early is to have my coffee!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

Back to bush-hoggin.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> If you think I`m grouchy now, you should have known me before I retired.
> 
> Ask Ma Hen.


 true dat!


NICODEMUS!!!!!!!!!!!! you & the Redhead are ON RESTRICTION until further notice!!!!!!!
http://www.walb.com/story/22732122/seminole-co-homicide-investigated-by-gbi


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> true dat!
> 
> 
> NICODEMUS!!!!!!!!!!!! you & the Redhead are ON RESTRICTION until further notice!!!!!!!
> http://www.walb.com/story/22732122/seminole-co-homicide-investigated-by-gbi





Oh wow! I hope it`s not anybody we know!


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yes! The only way I can get up this early is to have my coffee!





http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7909471&postcount=513


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh wow! I hope it`s not anybody we know!


 me too, now ya'll just stay away from down there until things are cleared up........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> me too, now ya'll just stay away from down there until things are cleared up........





Sorta planned on goin` down there next week. Just have to wait and see now. Since my Cuz in law, the old Sheriff passed away, I don`t know the "new law" down there. 

Other than the game warden. I know him.


----------



## rydert (Jul 2, 2013)

anybody seen mud or hdm03?....they somewhere "off" together?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Sorta planned on goin` down there next week. Just have to wait and see now. Since my Cuz in law, the old Sheriff passed away, I don`t know the "new law" down there.
> 
> Other than the game warden. I know him.


 I'd listen out 'for ya go back down, just to be safe, ya know!


rydert said:


> anybody seen mud or hdm03?....they somewhere "off" together?


Uuummm, yeah, that's it..............


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'd listen out 'for ya go back down, just to be safe, ya know!
> 
> Uuummm, yeah, that's it..............





Darlin`, ain`t nobody gonna bother me or The Redhead. Trust me on that.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2013)

do what?


----------



## rydert (Jul 2, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> do what?



neva mind.................


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 2, 2013)

harleydavidsonmotaciclestwothousandandtree, where you been all day??


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Darlin`, ain`t nobody gonna bother me or The Redhead. Trust me on that.


 you don't call me "Mama Hen" for nuttin.............


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you don't call me "Mama Hen" for nuttin.............





Grrr...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Grrr...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

One lil pasture bush hogged.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> One lil pasture bush hogged.





I didn`t get half an acre cut before the bottom fell slam out here. It`s quit now but everything is wetter`n a frog.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> harleydavidsonmotaciclestwothousandandtree, where you been all day??



actually doin' some werk


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 2, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> actually doin' some werk


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I didn`t get half an acre cut before the bottom fell slam out here. It`s quit now but everything is wetter`n a frog.



Darkenin up here as we speak.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Drinken up here as we speak.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Picked the first blackberries of the year.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2013)

Looky at the time!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2013)

Ya'll behave, now, ya hear?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2013)

Company is having a steak supper tonight celebrating our mining crew, 10 yrs without a lost time accident.

That's very rare doing what we do.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Company is having a steak supper tonight celebrating our mining crew, 10 yrs without a lost time accident.
> 
> That's very rare doing what we do.





Salute!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

hooked on quack said:


> company is having a steak supper tonight celebrating our mining crew, 10 yrs without a lost time accident.
> 
> That's very rare doing what we do.



wtg!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks guys !!!


Come on 7am and 3 days off !!!


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Company is having a steak supper tonight celebrating our mining crew, 10 yrs without a lost time accident.
> 
> That's very rare doing what we do.




That is a milestone that is worthy of a celebration.  We have 3 rock quarries.  Big HOORAH to ya'll!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 2, 2013)

Evening

Wife had a visitor today. She's been bitten by a rattler so she don't like snakes to much. The ceiling fan hit her in the head when she jumped up in chair.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 2, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Evening
> 
> Wife had a visitor today. She's been bitten by a rattler so she don't like snakes to much. The ceiling fan hit her in the head when she jumped up in chair.


Is the ceiling fan ok?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Evening
> 
> Wife had a visitor today. She's been bitten by a rattler so she don't like snakes to much. The ceiling fan hit her in the head when she jumped up in chair.



Black Mamba ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Evening
> 
> Wife had a visitor today. She's been bitten by a rattler so she don't like snakes to much. The ceiling fan hit her in the head when she jumped up in chair.




That snake looks heavy. Indigo?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Company is having a steak supper tonight celebrating our mining crew, 10 yrs without a lost time accident.
> 
> That's very rare doing what we do.



Congratulations. Hubby gets a sticker for his hard hat. You knowwhat i mean nick. This new tablet don't likeme.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey Mrs. Hawnet? Y'all been up to that bar/grill next to the theatre on 316 yet?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Congratulations. Hubby gets a sticker for his hard hat. You knowwhat i mean nick. This new tablet don't likeme.





Sure do, and I`m proud for him too. All of you please be careful out there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

Rained here again. I've lost track of the consecutive days we've at least had a shower.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Mrs. Hawnet? Y'all been up to that bar/grill next to the theatre on 316 yet?



Not yet,but the boys future wife is the hostess.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Mrs. Hawnet? Y'all been up to that bar/grill next to the theatre on 316 yet?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not yet,but the boys future wife is the hostess.



Name???

2 more weeks & we'll be neighbors! 


Y'all ever eat at Locos?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 2, 2013)

Saw these two Geniuses at the gas station in Braselton Sunday!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 2, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not yet,but the boys future wife is the hostess.





Crickett said:


> Name???
> 
> 2 more weeks & we'll be neighbors!
> 
> ...


I think it's called Top Dawgs. 

Yep ate at Loco's before. Ain't writtin home about it. 

Looks like we'll need a Bethlehem gatherin at Top Dawgs before long.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2013)

sittin here drinkin a beer, realising I ain changed much in the last 10 years I jus stay at it less. Gotta change that.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think it's called Top Dawgs.
> 
> Yep ate at Loco's before. Ain't writtin home about it.
> 
> Looks like we'll need a Bethlehem gatherin at Top Dawgs before long.



We usually eat Locos at least once while we are out there visiting BUT after this past Sunday I don't wanna eat there for a while. We ordered our food & waited over 40 mins before the waitress brought it to us. When we finally did get it, it was so dadgum cold! we just got up & walked out & went over to Burger King(not may favorite but was starving at this point) 

We will be up there on Thurs painting on the new place & doing some cleaning before we move in! 

We definitely will have to have a gathering!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Crickett said:


> We usually eat Locos at least once while we are out there visiting BUT after this past Sunday I don't wanna eat there for a while. We ordered our food & waited over 40 mins before the waitress brought it to us. When we finally did get it, it was so dadgum cold! we just got up & walked out & went over to Burger King(not may favorite but was starving at this point)
> 
> We will be up there on Thurs painting on the new place & doing some cleaning before we move in!
> 
> We definitely will have to have a gathering!



At Burger King?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> At Burger King?



Fine dining


----------



## Crickett (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> At Burger King?



Not by my choice! I'd rather have had my steak tacos! Like I said I was starving! The bad thing about it was we ended up having to wait 10mins at the drive thru just to get our food!  Sunday was not a good food day for us! We came home to a broken spare fridge that had the remaining packages of deer meat in the freezer! It was all thawed out!  we lost all of the deer meat!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is the ceiling fan ok?







gobbleinwoods said:


> Black Mamba ?



Close. It chased her. 



Nicodemus said:


> That snake looks heavy. Indigo?



I sure was hoping when she sent the pic's and then I saw the white throat. Black racer. Still nice to have around. My indigo is eluding our place because of my dog, I think. Here's a pic of it leaving in one piece.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Fine dining


----------



## Crickett (Jul 2, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Close. It chased her.
> 
> 
> 
> I sure was hoping when she sent the pic's and then I saw the white throat. Black racer. Still nice to have around. My indigo is eluding our place because of my dog, I think. Here's a pic of it leaving in one piece.



Cool!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Close. It chased her.
> 
> 
> 
> I sure was hoping when she sent the pic's and then I saw the white throat. Black racer. Still nice to have around. My indigo is eluding our place because of my dog, I think. Here's a pic of it leaving in one piece.



Orange on Black
He gonna attack.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2013)

Crickett said:


>



it was a joke


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Orange on Black
> He gonna attack.



I'll take half of whatever you had


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Saw these two Geniuses at the gas station in Braselton Sunday!



Stopped by to see my new galfriend....wassamatta?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2013)

Purty good supper, ribeyes, some awesome potato casserole, steamed veggies, salad, garlic toast and blueberry cobbler and nanner pudding.

Kinda/sorta blew the diet tonight.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Purty good supper, ribeyes, some awesome potato casserole, steamed veggies, salad, garlic toast and blueberry cobbler and nanner pudding.
> 
> Kinda/sorta blew the diet tonight.



jus a tick, me an tiny gonna hafta tow you behind the boat an keep the beer in fer me


----------



## Crickett (Jul 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> it was a joke






Jeff C. said:


> Stopped by to see my new galfriend....wassamatta?



Just had to take a smoke break near the propane tanks, huh?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Just had to take a smoke break near the propane tanks, huh?



sealed theyre good to go, While fuelin em is only for the highly experienced


----------



## Crickett (Jul 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> sealed theyre good to go, While fuelin em is only for the highly experienced


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2013)

Crickett said:


>



our previous provider used to hook up, light up and an get r did


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> sealed theyre good to go, While fuelin em is only for the highly experienced





Xactly . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Fine dining


What I was thinkin. I'm kinda partial to a good Burger King burger every now and then. (yeah, I tip toed around that one, cause I know Quack is around somewhere)


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What I was thinkin. I'm kinda partial to a good Burger King burger every now and then. (yeah, I tip toed around that one, cause I know Quack is around somewhere)


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2013)

seed yall later. The eye is killin me so its nappy time here


----------



## Crickett (Jul 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> our previous provider used to hook up, light up and an get r did


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2013)

Gotta get up at 7am fer a drug test an background check ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

slip said:


> Gotta get up at 7am fer a drug test an background check ...



  Hope they don't check with the Fire Dept.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 2, 2013)

slip said:


> Gotta get up at 7am fer a drug test an background check ...





Jeff C. said:


> Hope they don't check with the Fire Dept.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



How you doin RUTT!!


----------



## kracker (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope they don't check with the Fire Dept.





kracker said:


>



Whasamatta?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

kracker said:


>


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> How you doin RUTT!!


Been busier than a one legged man in a soccer game!!

Follow up from last weeks audit will have me busy for the next few weeks as well!!

Gonna have another audit on the 10th of this month as well!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Been busier than a one legged man in a soccer game!!
> 
> Follow up from last weeks audit will have me busy for the next few weeks as well!!
> 
> Gonna have another audit on the 10th of this month as well!!



Well, if you ever get tired of that job you could probably get on with the IRS.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, if you ever get tired of that job you could probably get on with the IRS.



That would be a switch!!

I think I could make somebdy elses life miserable!!

Are you volunteering to be my training subject??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2013)

Whatsa matter with da Kracker ???


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatsa matter with da Kracker ???



That's what I juss axed. He  and


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Evening Mr Ruttn


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2013)

Whatchya'll got planned for the 4th, BESIDES MORE rain ??


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchya'll got planned for the 4th, BESIDES MORE rain ??



Grandkids and fireworks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Grandkids and fireworks






Sounds like fun 'til somebody gets their eye shot out . . .


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchya'll got planned for the 4th, BESIDES MORE rain ??



Not sure ... might be working or training at the new job, might be blowing stuff up, might be laughing at my dogs react to the neighbors fireworks. 

Nothing fun, gurrentee that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2013)

slip said:


> Not sure ... might be working or training at the new job, might be blowing stuff up, might be laughing at my dogs react to the neighbors fireworks.
> 
> Nothing fun, gurrentee that.





You want me to call 911 now, or hold off a bit ??


----------



## kracker (Jul 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatsa matter with da Kracker ???





slip said:


> That's what I juss axed. He  and



Trying to get moved back in my house and it's one thing after another. AC wasn't working, icemaker not working, tv quit on me. Just normal everyday stuff, but when I'm having problems with both feet and can't really get around good, it seems like everything is major. Oh yeah, saw the only mouse I've ever seen in my house tonight. I looked like Herman Munster chasing it around with a toilet bowl brush, never did get a swing at him.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchya'll got planned for the 4th, BESIDES MORE rain ??



Couple of naps!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2013)

kracker said:


> Trying to get moved back in my house and it's one thing after another. AC wasn't working, icemaker not working, tv quit on me. Just normal everyday stuff, but when I'm having problems with both feet and can't really get around good, it seems like everything is major. Oh yeah, saw the only mouse I've ever seen in my house tonight. I looked like Herman Munster chasing it around with a toilet bowl brush, never did get a swing at him.





Hang in there Kracker bro !!


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You want me to call 911 now, or hold off a bit ??


Fairly sure they'll just keep a truck and crew parked infront of the house all day. They kinda know me well...


kracker said:


> Trying to get moved back in my house and it's one thing after another. AC wasn't working, icemaker not working, tv quit on me. Just normal everyday stuff, but when I'm having problems with both feet and can't really get around good, it seems like everything is major. Oh yeah, saw the only mouse I've ever seen in my house tonight. I looked like Herman Munster chasing it around with a toilet bowl brush, never did get a swing at him.



With a toilet bowl brush?
Take care man, it'll all work out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2013)

slip said:


> Fairly sure they'll just keep a truck and crew parked infront of the house all day. They kinda know me well...
> 
> 
> With a toilet bowl brush?
> Take care man, it'll all work out.





That Kracker's a born killa !!


----------



## kracker (Jul 3, 2013)

slip said:


> Fairly sure they'll just keep a truck and crew parked infront of the house all day. They kinda know me well...
> 
> 
> With a toilet bowl brush?
> Take care man, it'll all work out.





Hooked On Quack said:


> That Kracker's a born killa !!



I was gonna try ratshot on his little hiney, but my revolvers and ratshot were locked in my safe and by the time I lumbered back he was


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2013)

Whooooooot, one mo hour and 3 days off !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2013)

Quack, enjoy the days off.  

EE, the coffee is ready


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 3, 2013)

HAPPY HUMP DAY TO ALL OF YOU.

Gobblin, I waited forever for that dang white screen to go away this morning so I finally just went and did a bunch of laundry instead.  Now everything is washed, dried, and hung up again so I am ready to eat a snack for breakfast and some of your fresh brewed coffee will go just fine with that.  Looks like washing clothes may be the only exercise that I will getting for a little while with this "desoto" (dis big toe is mighty sore).  Heck it hurt like crazy just to walk out and get the newspaper this morning.  I was hobbling worse that old Grandpa McCoy.  


Quack, Hope you enjoy your 3 days off time too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2013)

Mernin rabble rousers. Time for a Trader Joes Chai latte.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2013)

Mernin /evening kids, got me 5dayz off WOOHOOO


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2013)

It's raining.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whooooooot, one mo hour and 3 days off !!



At any point over them 3 days do you see yoself reachin into a cooler for a chilled adult beverage?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> It's raining.



WHAT? Rain....no way!


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2013)

breakfast of champions


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> View attachment 738309
> 
> 
> breakfast of champions



I made pigs in a blanket w/ some fresh jalepenos the other night for supper.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

Mernin kids....Happy 3rd of July!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack, enjoy the days off.
> 
> EE, the coffee is ready




Thanks gobblin' bro !! 




EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY HUMP DAY TO ALL OF YOU.
> 
> Gobblin, I waited forever for that dang white screen to go away this morning so I finally just went and did a bunch of laundry instead.  Now everything is washed, dried, and hung up again so I am ready to eat a snack for breakfast and some of your fresh brewed coffee will go just fine with that.  Looks like washing clothes may be the only exercise that I will getting for a little while with this "desoto" (dis big toe is mighty sore).  Heck it hurt like crazy just to walk out and get the newspaper this morning.  I was hobbling worse that old Grandpa McCoy.
> 
> ...




Thanx Uncle Mikey !!! 




blood on the ground said:


> At any point over them 3 days do you see yoself reachin into a cooler for a chilled adult beverage?





rydert said:


> View attachment 738309
> 
> 
> breakfast of champions






No sir, I don't plan on reaching in a cooler for a beverage, datz the wifes job . . . 

Mmmmmmmmmm, baby piglets in a blanket with cherry tomatoes !!!!   Gotta put some mustard on those bad buoys !!!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks gobblin' bro !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mustard w/ grits???? NASTY!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That would be a switch!!
> 
> I think I could make somebdy elses life miserable!!
> 
> Are you volunteering to be my training subject??



Heck yeah, I want you to audit the Jag so I can find out where he's gettin all these millions.....I could use just one. 



kracker said:


> Trying to get moved back in my house and it's one thing after another. AC wasn't working, icemaker not working, tv quit on me. Just normal everyday stuff, but when I'm having problems with both feet and can't really get around good, it seems like everything is major. Oh yeah, saw the only mouse I've ever seen in my house tonight. I looked like Herman Munster chasing it around with a toilet bowl brush, never did get a swing at him.



Dang it, man!!!  

Hope you get it all worked out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mustard w/ grits???? NASTY!!!





Naw Kickett, mustard on da piggies, a lil hawt sauce on da maters and grits . . .


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw Kickett, mustard on da piggies, a lil hawt sauce on da maters and grits . . .



I'd rather dip the piglets in the hot sauce & grits!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw Kickett, mustard on da piggies, a lil hawt sauce on da maters and grits . . .



Kickett


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2013)

kracker said:


> Trying to get moved back in my house and it's one thing after another. AC wasn't working, icemaker not working, tv quit on me. Just normal everyday stuff, but when I'm having problems with both feet and can't really get around good, it seems like everything is major. Oh yeah, saw the only mouse I've ever seen in my house tonight. I looked like Herman Munster chasing it around with a toilet bowl brush, never did get a swing at him.



Hang in there! Things will get better!

I can't believe you'd harm such a cute lil critter!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Kickett



 I missed that!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2013)

All rise.................


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2013)

Who be wearing a 3 piece suit up in here


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Who be wearing a 3 piece suit up in here


I *heard* you were..............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I missed that!




Slid one in on ya . . .



See, you've been prufessionaly stawked and didn't even know it !!! 





Keebs said:


> All rise.................










I'm gonna start a thread on the "Outdoor Cafe" that I really think we can ALL relate to. 


Then I'ma gonna crash .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> All rise.................




That's correct...see post 651!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slid one in on ya . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> All rise.................



says the sleepy head logging in at almost the 9 o'clock coffee break hour.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> says the sleepy head logging in at almost the 9 o'clock coffee break hour.


 I hit da door werkin................ pm incoming, sir!


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2013)

Up at 8 for a dern drug test .... 

Guy acted like I never pee'd in a cup before and kept saying when 'we' go in the bathroom ... Nosir ... when I go into the bathroom ..... I ... Not we.




Oh yeah ... Good mornin and all that stuff.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 3, 2013)

Is it to early to start drankin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

Heavy rain has set in


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2013)

slip said:


> Up at 8 for a dern drug test ....
> 
> Guy acted like I never pee'd in a cup before and kept saying when 'we' go in the bathroom ... Nosir ... when I go into the bathroom ..... I ... Not we.
> 
> ...


 well are you just a ray of sunshine??????? 


shakey gizzard said:


> Is it to early to start drankin?


 really? you're gonna ask THIS bunch a toopid question like that??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> Is it to early to start drankin?



I'll let you know shortly.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I *heard* you were..............



People around here talk to much


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> Is it to early to start drankin?



heck no.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm hawngry


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2013)

looky there


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2013)

slip said:


> Up at 8 for a dern drug test ....
> 
> Guy acted like I never pee'd in a cup before and kept saying when 'we' go in the bathroom ... Nosir ... when I go into the bathroom ..... I ... Not we.
> 
> ...



you  gotta a shy bladder?.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2013)

Rain here too. I need 3 patty sausage biscuits, a cup of hot black coffee, and tea glass full of Makers Mark, with a couple of ice cubes in it.

Mornin`.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Heavy rain has set in


Word was they were gonna postpone our fireworks and cancel our activities (that I have to work) tomorrow............. we're still on..... I'll be out there smiling & giving away free hot dogs, drinks, chips & flags..............


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> All rise.................







Hooked On Quack said:


> Slid one in on ya . . .
> 
> 
> 
> See, you've been prufessionaly stawked and didn't even know it !!!







slip said:


> Up at 8 for a dern drug test ....
> 
> Guy acted like I never pee'd in a cup before and kept saying when 'we' go in the bathroom ... Nosir ... when I go into the bathroom ..... I ... Not we.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Rain here too. I need 3 patty sausage biscuits, a cup of hot black coffee, and tea glass full of Makers Mark, with a couple of ice cubes in it.
> 
> Mornin`.


Aaaaawww another ray of sunshine just peeked in...........


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I'm hawngry






and i was trying.....................hard...............


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> and i was trying.....................hard...............



Sorry little fella; maybe next time


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> Is it to early to start drankin?


Mebbe ... well, it is if you gotta work at 5...


Keebs said:


> well are you just a ray of sunshine???????
> 
> really? you're gonna ask THIS bunch a toopid question like that??


Aren't I always.


hdm03 said:


> I'm hawngry


Me too...



Jeff C. said:


> Heavy rain has set in


Looks like its headed this way...sure was dark in town.


Nicodemus said:


> Rain here too. I need 3 patty sausage biscuits, a cup of hot black coffee, and tea glass full of Makers Mark, with a couple of ice cubes in it.
> 
> Mornin`.



Yeah ... me too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Aaaaawww another ray of sunshine just peeked in...........


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Word was they were gonna postpone our fireworks and cancel our activities (that I have to work) tomorrow............. we're still on..... I'll be out there smiling & giving away free hot dogs, drinks, chips & flags..............







I'll be cleaning & painting! I like to paint! I HATE to clean! 



Also found out yesterday that I gotta have a root canal done!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Aaaaawww another ray of sunshine just peeked in...........



Ain't that somethin....2 days in a row! His arsenal must be dull


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mornin.....you see that mess Keebs left?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....you see that mess Keebs left?



Yes I did.



I'm on strike.


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yes I did.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on strike.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yes I did.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on strike.



Uh Oh.......You unionized? 

That ain't my job description.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2013)

slip said:


>



No No:


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


>





Crickett said:


> I'll be cleaning & painting! I like to paint! I HATE to clean!
> 
> 
> 
> Also found out yesterday that I gotta have a root canal done!


 I'm sorry, I just plain don't believe in that procedure....... it's painful, it doesn't always work and your still out a heap of money, I say pull it & I'll get a partial or falsies one day....... that's just my honest opinion........... 


Jeff C. said:


> Ain't that somethin....2 days in a row! His arsenal must be dull





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


 mernin my sista from anotha mista!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....you see that mess Keebs left?


 tattle-tail!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yes I did.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on strike.


 I sowwy, it's all Quacks fault!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Uh Oh.......You unionized?
> 
> That ain't my job description.





Keebs said:


> I'm sorry, I just plain don't believe in that procedure....... it's painful, it doesn't always work and your still out a heap of money, I say pull it & I'll get a partial or falsies one day....... that's just my honest opinion...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't it ALWAYS Quacks fault


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

Good Lawd, why am i  up so early? Is this forum clock right?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Isn't it ALWAYS Quacks fault


Uuuhh-Huuuh, it IS, I prwomise!


T.P. said:


> Good Lawd, why am i  up so early? Is this forum clock right?


 and yes it is..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Good Lawd, why am i  up so early? Is this forum clock right?



So you can be on time for the afternoon nap.


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Good Lawd, why am i  up so early? Is this forum clock right?



I haven't posted in that thread in a while.....I need to find it.........


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm sorry, I just plain don't believe in that procedure....... it's painful, it doesn't always work and your still out a heap of money, I say pull it & I'll get a partial or falsies one day....... that's just my honest opinion...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've already had one done before about 10 years ago. No problems since then with that tooth. My dentist was gonna try just fixing it with a crown b/c he said the roots looked ok to him but now I'm in worse pain than before so he's referred me to an Endodontist for further evaluation. Gotta go pick up my pain meds. See y'all later!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Good Lawd, why am i  up so early? Is this forum clock right?



10:19

I think it's about 10 mins off!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I've already had one done before about 10 years ago. No problems since then with that tooth. My dentist was gonna try just fixing it with a crown b/c he said the roots looked ok to him but now I'm in worse pain than before so he's referred me to an Endodontist for further evaluation. Gotta go pick up my pain meds. See y'all later!



Later Kickett...hope you feel better!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

Sun just came out....for about 15 seconds.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I've already had one done before about 10 years ago. No problems since then with that tooth. My dentist was gonna try just fixing it with a crown b/c he said the roots looked ok to him but now I'm in worse pain than before so he's referred me to an Endodontist for further evaluation. Gotta go pick up my pain meds. See y'all later!


 I hate tooth pain....... good luck with it!


Jeff C. said:


> Sun just came out....for about 15 seconds.


send it back here......... tomorrow......... I don't wanna work!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 3, 2013)

Crickett said:


> 10:19
> 
> I think it's about 10 mins off!



Someone's too lazy to fix it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Tomorrow is my July the 4th. Morning youngins.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 3, 2013)

I would be thankful to have 4 days off.............ifin my wife had not given me a list of honey you better git r done or else.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Tomorrow is my July the 4th. Morning youngins.



Mine too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> I would be thankful to have 4 days off.............ifin my wife had not given me a list of honey you better git r done or else.



What up P....where you been?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I hate tooth pain....... good luck with it!
> 
> send it back here......... tomorrow......... I don't wanna work!!!!



 Me too! Pain meds not covered by insurance so I couldn't get it filled! I got the antibiotic though so I'm hopin it will help along with the 4 ibuprofen I just took! 



How are you feelin?


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What up P....where you been?



Hey Jeff.  Hiatus due to work.  I have a little breathing room now so I thought I would catch up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> Hey Jeff.  Hiatus due to work.  I have a little breathing room now so I thought I would catch up.



Glad to see you back.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Glad to see you back.



Thanks Brother!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

<-----------Fried speckled trout, french fries, cole slaw, and buttered toast, with some sweet onion sliced.


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2013)

<----------chinese chicken on a stick.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> <-----------Fried speckled trout, french fries, cole slaw, and buttered toast, with some sweet onion sliced.



YUM!    No cake


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> YUM!    No cake


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> YUM!    No cake



You are startin to sound like Kickett.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2013)

Note to myself, when PMing jokes to multiple folks, make DANG sure you get the names right . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2013)

sketti


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Note to myself, when PMing jokes to multiple folks, make DANG sure you get the names right . . .


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Note to myself, when PMing jokes to multiple folks, make DANG sure you get the names right . . .


----------



## kracker (Jul 3, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> Hey Jeff.  Hiatus due to work.  I have a little breathing room now so I thought I would catch up.


Watch that "w" word around here.

Glad to see you back!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Me too! Pain meds not covered by insurance so I couldn't get it filled! I got the antibiotic though so I'm hopin it will help along with the 4 ibuprofen I just took!
> 
> 
> 
> How are you feelin?


just got back from Med. Doc........ when I made the appt. I just needed BP pills & anxiety pills refilled......... welp told him 'bout my back & he gave me a steroid shot, some pain pills AND a muscle relaxer........ thankfully the new insurance is in affect, all that will only be $40........... ~whew~ he gave me 'script for 800mg ibuprofen, but I'd just take more of the regular instead of paying what insurance wanted.  


Hooked On Quack said:


> Note to myself, when PMing jokes to multiple folks, make DANG sure you get the names right . . .


  who'd ya mess up on????


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2013)

hey......


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2013)

wowo........see sig line


it's gonna be a good afternoon


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> wowo........see sig line
> 
> 
> it's gonna be a good afternoon


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Note to myself, when PMing jokes to multiple folks, make DANG sure you get the names right . . .



idjit...............


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>



forgot I deleted it...............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> just got back from Med. Doc........ when I made the appt. I just needed BP pills & anxiety pills refilled......... welp told him 'bout my back & he gave me a steroid shot, some pain pills AND a muscle relaxer........ thankfully the new insurance is in affect, all that will only be $40........... ~whew~ he gave me 'script for 800mg ibuprofen, but I'd just take more of the regular instead of paying what insurance wanted.
> 
> who'd ya mess up on????





There's anudder jeffc . . . thankfully the oder one has a sense of humor too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's anudder jeffc . . . thankfully the oder one has a sense of humor too.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> YUM!    No cake






Hooked On Quack said:


> Note to myself, when PMing jokes to multiple folks, make DANG sure you get the names right . . .


Hey I like funny jokes too! I didn't get no PM! 



Keebs said:


> just got back from Med. Doc........ when I made the appt. I just needed BP pills & anxiety pills refilled......... welp told him 'bout my back & he gave me a steroid shot, some pain pills AND a muscle relaxer........ thankfully the new insurance is in affect, all that will only be $40........... ~whew~ he gave me 'script for 800mg ibuprofen, but I'd just take more of the regular instead of paying what insurance wanted.
> 
> who'd ya mess up on????


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey I like funny jokes too! I didn't get no PM!




It was funny too. I`m still laffin`!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's anudder jeffc . . . thankfully the oder one has a sense of humor too.



 
I noticed that too. I always just go to MY JeffC and click on his name to send him a message.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I noticed that too. I always just go to MY JeffC and click on his name to send him a message.


I think he needs to change it to "Chief" myself........... juss sayin..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's anudder jeffc . . . thankfully the oder one has a sense of humor too.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I noticed that too. I always just go to MY JeffC and click on his name to send him a message.



Yeah, but there's only one Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I think he needs to change it to "Chief" myself........... juss sayin..........


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, but there's only one Chief.


Dat's right!


Jeff C. said:


>


 want it to happen?


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, but there's only one Chief.



Chief.........


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2013)

<table class="tborder" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td class="alt1Active" id="u8186" align="left">Chief 
     </td><td class="alt2">
 </td><td class="alt1">    
</td><td class="alt2"> 
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td class="alt1Active" id="u42064" align="left">         chief 10 
     </td><td class="alt2"> 
</td><td class="alt1">    
</td><td class="alt2"> 
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td><td class="alt1"> 
</td><td class="alt2">
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td class="alt1Active" id="u34569" align="left">         Chief 2 Dog 
     </td><td class="alt2">
 </td><td class="alt1">    
</td><td class="alt2"> 
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td class="alt1Active" id="u48669" align="left">         chief 901 
     </td><td class="alt2">
 </td><td class="alt1">    
</td><td class="alt2"> 
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td><td class="alt1"> 
</td><td class="alt2">
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td class="alt1Active" id="u94414" align="left">         chief sitting buck 
     </td><td class="alt2"> 
</td><td class="alt1">    
</td><td class="alt2"> 
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td class="alt1Active" id="u65082" align="left">         CHIEF SMOKING BOW 
     </td><td class="alt2">
 </td><td class="alt1">    
</td><td class="alt2"> 
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td><td class="alt1"> 
</td><td class="alt2">
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td class="alt1Active" id="u22411" align="left">         Chief Two Feathers 
     </td><td class="alt2"> 
</td><td class="alt1">    
</td><td class="alt2"> 
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td class="alt1Active" id="u14270" align="left">         chief1 
     </td><td class="alt2">
 </td><td class="alt1">    
</td><td class="alt2"> 
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td class="alt1Active" id="u35652" align="left">         chief1941 
     </td><td class="alt2"> 
</td><td class="alt1">    
</td><td class="alt2"> 
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td><td class="alt1"> 
</td><td class="alt2">
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td class="alt1Active" id="u91019" align="left">         Chief2274 
     </td><td class="alt2"> 
</td><td class="alt1">    
</td><td class="alt2"> 
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td class="alt1Active" id="u76391" align="left">         Chief31794 
     </td><td class="alt2"> 
</td><td class="alt1">    
</td><td class="alt2">
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td class="alt1Active" id="u39631" align="left">         chief401 
     </td><td class="alt2"> 
</td><td class="alt1">    
</td><td class="alt2"> 
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td class="alt1Active" id="u11035" align="left">         chiefben 
     </td><td class="alt2">
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2"> 
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td class="alt1Active" id="u22698" align="left">         CHIEFBOWHUNTER 
     </td><td class="alt2"> 
</td><td class="alt1">    
</td><td class="alt2"> 
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td class="alt1Active" id="u55530" align="left">         chiefcharlie 
     </td><td class="alt2">
</td><td class="alt1">    
</td><td class="alt2"> 
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td class="alt1Active" id="u79913" align="left">         ChiefDave 
     </td><td class="alt2">
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td class="alt1Active" id="u9233" align="left">         chieflww 
     </td><td class="alt2">
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td class="alt1Active" id="u73877" align="left">         chiefnpd 
     </td><td class="alt2">
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td><td class="alt1">
</td><td class="alt2">
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td class="alt1Active" id="u16265" align="left">         ChiefOsceola 

Gonna have to add something to it I reckon........

</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> <table class="tborder" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td class="alt1Active" id="u8186" align="left">Chief
> </td><td class="alt2">
> </td><td class="alt1">
> </td><td class="alt2">
> ...



Good googly moogly!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Good googly moogly!!!


And that ain't all of them!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> <table class="tborder" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td class="alt1Active" id="u8186" align="left">Chief
> </td><td class="alt2">
> </td><td class="alt1">
> </td><td class="alt2">
> ...





Chiefhole ???


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefhole ???



YOURS is gonna get changed to doodoohead!!!


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefhole ???


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> YOURS is gonna get changed to doodoohead!!!



that made me giggle................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefhole ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

Time to break the floaties out!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I think he needs to change it to "Chief" myself........... juss sayin..........





Jeff C. said:


>





Chief C is not taken.


If you want it, let me know.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2013)

The Redhead said:


> Hi!


Heeelllloooooo pretty Lady!!!!!!!!!


Nicodemus said:


> Chief C is not taken.
> 
> 
> If you want it, let me know.


 Do IT, Chief!!!!!!!!!!  We call ya that anyway!
or Chief J or Chief Jeff.......................


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Heeelllloooooo pretty Lady!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Do IT, Chief!!!!!!!!!!  We call ya that anyway!
> or Chief J or Chief Jeff.......................





We gots to run to Lowes for some charcoal. Let me know when we get back. 

The Redhead says HEY!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> We gots to run to Lowes for some charcoal. Let me know when we get back.
> 
> The Redhead says HEY!


 She did a drive by!


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2013)

it is pouring rain here again............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2013)

The Redhead said:


> Hi!





Welllllllllllll hellooooooo there !!!!


----------



## . (Jul 3, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> We gots to run to Lowes for some charcoal. Let me know when we get back.



What's up with that?  You don't make your own?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> it is pouring rain here again............



Your location is blank and you aint got no sig line. 
You sho nuff nekked.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Chief C is not taken.
> 
> 
> If you want it, let me know.





Keebs said:


> Heeelllloooooo pretty Lady!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Do IT, Chief!!!!!!!!!!  We call ya that anyway!
> or Chief J or Chief Jeff.......................





Nicodemus said:


> We gots to run to Lowes for some charcoal. Let me know when we get back.
> 
> The Redhead says HEY!



Pondering it....kinda like Quack's recommendation.


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> it is pouring rain here again............



It was dry here until I stepped out to check on something. All freaking heck broke loose so I came in and nows it blue outside. All in less than 5 minutes. 

People at work say I have my own cloud of chaos .... Starting to believe it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

slip said:


> It was dry here until I stepped out to check on something. All freaking heck broke loose so I came in and nows it blue outside. All in less than 5 minutes.
> 
> People at work say I have my own cloud of chaos .... Starting to believe it.



Frog strangler here, slip. Can't believe it ain't doin much there. My vegetable garden is drowning.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Your location is blank and you aint got no sig line.
> You sho nuff nekked.





Jeff C. said:


> Pondering it....kinda like Quack's recommendation.





slip said:


> It was dry here until I stepped out to check on something. All freaking heck broke loose so I came in and nows it blue outside. All in less than 5 minutes.
> 
> People at work say I have my own cloud of chaos .... Starting to believe it.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> It was funny too. I`m still laffin`!


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Your location is blank and you aint got no sig line.
> You sho nuff nekked.



..


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

Rye-dirt. Why you take down that dog-man pic with the bowie knife in his head? I liked it.


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2013)

Happiness is finding a container of cheese grits in the fridge that you thought were all gone.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Your location is blank and you aint got no sig line.
> You sho nuff nekked.



Hey.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Hey.



Hey


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2013)

Pretty sure I just melted my entire tongue off.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

I got chocolate milk on my reading glasses.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> It was funny too. I`m still laffin`!



I judged it to be funny too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2013)

slip said:


> Pretty sure I just melted my entire tongue off.



I'm sorry to laugh.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2013)

Completely lost my train of thought, rumor is alchol will do that  . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sorry to laugh.



Good thing he doesn't have to return for a follow up interview this afternoon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Good thing he doesn't have to return for a follow up interview this afternoon.



yep. 

I'm sorry, but I am still laughing. He was sooooooo excited about finding them cheese grits.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2013)

slip would be talking out of the other side of his mouth.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> yep.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I am still laughing. He was sooooooo excited about finding them cheese grits.



 Must be a plumber, he dove in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

Think it is nap time.


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2013)

It not funny yall I till cant peak right or eel my ongue




Another nap sounds good ....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2013)

Quittin time!




And yes I'm STILL laughing. Can't wait to get to my car so I can REALLY LOL. 









I sawwy Slip.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2013)

Hundred dollas make ya holla . . .


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Rye-dirt. Why you take down that dog-man pic with the bowie knife in his head? I liked it.



it's rydert...............That weren't no knife....that was a reflection, I think....


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> it's rydert...............That weren't no knife....that was a reflection, I think....



Hey bi-dirt; yo sig line doesn't make sense......I don't get it


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hey bi-dirt; yo sig line doesn't make sense......I don't get it



bi-dirt ?  I have a yard full so why pay for more?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2013)

The Redhead said:


> Hi!


slow down woman, this bunch ain't fast enough to speak to ya this a way!


hdm03 said:


> Hey bi-dirt; yo sig line doesn't make sense......I don't get it


 ya gotta r.e.a.d. b.e.t.w.e.e.n. d.a. l.i.n.e.s.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2013)

The Redhead said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> Bye!






Grrrrrrrrrrr, that gal KNOWS she's hard to stawk, won't eva stay online long enough for me to get my game on..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2013)

Greetings!
Been a crazy week at da Big House and havent been on the puter hardly at all. 
I know the weather is bad, and i'm sorry but i'm going to Bama this coming weekend. Batten down the hatches.


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hey bi-dirt; yo sig line doesn't make sense......I don't get it



what sig line?..................I don't get it either....

and it's rydert..............


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Afternoon rye-dirt


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

You to Keebs


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon rye-dirt





afternoon KyDawg


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 3, 2013)

The Redhead said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> Bye!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr, that gal KNOWS she's hard to stawk, won't eva stay online long enough for me to get my game on..




Quack, look at it this way.  The Redhead just made my day better just by showing up here this afternoon.  

I know that you have a "Master's Degree" in "Advanced Stawkin" so I will leave that part up to you !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2013)

Tellin jokes to myself . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You to Keebs


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2013)

I like it

see sig line


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> I like it
> 
> see sig line


 like this bunch is gonna follow that suggestion!


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> like this bunch is gonna follow that suggestion!



I know......


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> I know......



I know you are rydert, the one and only rydert!  

Want a spam sammich?


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2013)

Ryedirt. Are you a rye farmer or sumthin?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> I like it
> 
> see sig line





You`re welcome.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

Raining sideways in Franklin Co, USA.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tellin jokes to myself . . .



I hope that be all you's doin to yo self


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 3, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> You`re welcome.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2013)

Rain a coming down........ Ya'll have a safe & happy 4th of July.........


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

I dont get rye-dirts new sig line.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I dont get rye-dirts new sig line.



Me neither, but mama sez he's special so just nod and smile.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2013)

rainrainrain here in da MON . . .


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2013)

slip said:


> Happiness is finding a container of cheese grits in the fridge that you thought were all gone.



Naw its findin that 6 pack ya hid in the frige drawer when ya dont get paid til tomorow



Hooked On Quack said:


> Tellin jokes to myself . . .







rhbama3 said:


> Me neither, but mama sez he's special so just nod and smile.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2013)

The bottom fell out on me drivin home from work,like somebody cut da sky open. Nic, you playin with them tomihawks again
Had to go 35 to 40 MPH for 30 minutes.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Rain a coming down........ Ya'll have a safe & happy 4th of July.........



You too Sista! 
They done started da fireworks up this way. Sounded like a war last night.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The bottom fell out on me drivin home from work,like somebody cut da sky open. Nic, you playin with them tomihawks again
> Had to go 35 to 40 MPH for 30 minutes.





Weren`t me. I`m tryin` to be halfway nice today...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Weren`t me. I`m tryin` to be halfway nice today...



I guess I would be in a halfway good mood too IF everyday was Saturday. I'd be fishin,fishin,fishin. 

You sure sure you aint throwing them tomihawks up
We'z flooding up here.  The creek she is a risin.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I guess I would be in a halfway good mood too IF everyday was Saturday. I'd be fishin,fishin,fishin.
> 
> You sure sure you aint throwing them tomihawks up
> We'z flooding up here.  The creek she is a risin.




Done had 2 inches here today. Ground is saturated and it`s safe to say our drought is over.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 3, 2013)

Just fed the dog.

Got wet.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2013)

this rain is hurtin my investment, my cans is washin away


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Just fed the dog.
> 
> Got wet.



wellya didn melt


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 3, 2013)

Hankus said:


> wellya didn melt



No but I tripped on a river of beer cans floating from the northern direction.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> No but I tripped on a river of beer cans floating from the northern direction.



Thats my 5.47 ya rund over


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Done had 2 inches here today. Ground is saturated and it`s safe to say our drought is over.



Oh happy day. Maybe my favorite duck pond will fill back up so I can do some duck huntin. It's been dry for two years.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Thats my 5.47 ya rund over



Where's JAG


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Just fed the dog.
> 
> Got wet.



YOU, got a DOG???? 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where's JAG



Illinois......miss him already


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> No but I tripped on a river of beer cans floating from the northern direction.



Evening Turtle


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2013)

looked at the radar = green all over.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Illinois......miss him already



It don't take long, do it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> It don't take long, do it.



Sho don't....missed him the day he left, before he got there.


Figger I've saved a couple million already though.


----------



## kracker (Jul 3, 2013)

Not trying to be a buzzkiller here.....this is from one of my musician friends..

Before i start this 4 day binge, I want to take a moment to ask all of you to take a moment. Read your Bill of Rights, your Constitution, and the Declaration of Independence. Realize the men who wrote those documents warned us of these days we are living through. Remember the men and women who paid the ultimate sacrifice to defend those documents. Take inventory of your life and the things you hold dear, and ask yourself what you would sacrifice to preserve and protect them. Frankly, i fear a day is coming where that won't be a hypothetical situation, and you will be forced to make those decisions. Be prepared, be vigilant, and for Gods sake, stop being silent.

 Drink responsibly kids. I dont wanna go to any funerals next week or have to play any benefits next month. 

 God bless America. The REAL America.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sho don't....missed him the day he left, before he got there.
> 
> 
> Figger I've saved a couple million already though.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2013)

kracker said:


> Not trying to be a buzzkiller here.....this is from one of my musician friends..
> 
> Before i start this 4 day binge, I want to take a moment to ask all of you to take a moment. Read your Bill of Rights, your Constitution, and the Declaration of Independence. Realize the men who wrote those documents warned us of these days we are living through. Remember the men and women who paid the ultimate sacrifice to defend those documents. Take inventory of your life and the things you hold dear, and ask yourself what you would sacrifice to preserve and protect them. Frankly, i fear a day is coming where that won't be a hypothetical situation, and you will be forced to make those decisions. Be prepared, be vigilant, and for Gods sake, stop being silent.
> 
> ...





Yep.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

kracker said:


> Not trying to be a buzzkiller here.....this is from one of my musician friends..
> 
> Before i start this 4 day binge, I want to take a moment to ask all of you to take a moment. Read your Bill of Rights, your Constitution, and the Declaration of Independence. Realize the men who wrote those documents warned us of these days we are living through. Remember the men and women who paid the ultimate sacrifice to defend those documents. Take inventory of your life and the things you hold dear, and ask yourself what you would sacrifice to preserve and protect them. Frankly, i fear a day is coming where that won't be a hypothetical situation, and you will be forced to make those decisions. Be prepared, be vigilant, and for Gods sake, stop being silent.
> 
> ...



Well said Mr kracker.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sho don't....missed him the day he left, before he got there.
> He's always told me he has millions. GO JAG!
> 
> Figger I've saved a couple million already though.





kracker said:


> Not trying to be a buzzkiller here.....this is from one of my musician friends..
> 
> Before i start this 4 day binge, I want to take a moment to ask all of you to take a moment. Read your Bill of Rights, your Constitution, and the Declaration of Independence. Realize the men who wrote those documents warned us of these days we are living through. Remember the men and women who paid the ultimate sacrifice to defend those documents. Take inventory of your life and the things you hold dear, and ask yourself what you would sacrifice to preserve and protect them. Frankly, i fear a day is coming where that won't be a hypothetical situation, and you will be forced to make those decisions. Be prepared, be vigilant, and for Gods sake, stop being silent.
> 
> ...



God Bless you 
kracker! Well  SAID.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2013)

goodun kracker


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2013)

kracker said:


> Not trying to be a buzzkiller here.....this is from one of my musician friends..
> 
> Before i start this 4 day binge, I want to take a moment to ask all of you to take a moment. Read your Bill of Rights, your Constitution, and the Declaration of Independence. Realize the men who wrote those documents warned us of these days we are living through. Remember the men and women who paid the ultimate sacrifice to defend those documents. Take inventory of your life and the things you hold dear, and ask yourself what you would sacrifice to preserve and protect them. Frankly, i fear a day is coming where that won't be a hypothetical situation, and you will be forced to make those decisions. Be prepared, be vigilant, and for Gods sake, stop being silent.
> 
> ...



Yesir.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 3, 2013)

kracker said:


> Not trying to be a buzzkiller here.....this is from one of my musician friends..
> 
> Before i start this 4 day binge, I want to take a moment to ask all of you to take a moment. Read your Bill of Rights, your Constitution, and the Declaration of Independence. Realize the men who wrote those documents warned us of these days we are living through. Remember the men and women who paid the ultimate sacrifice to defend those documents. Take inventory of your life and the things you hold dear, and ask yourself what you would sacrifice to preserve and protect them. Frankly, i fear a day is coming where that won't be a hypothetical situation, and you will be forced to make those decisions. Be prepared, be vigilant, and for Gods sake, stop being silent.
> 
> ...



Well said Kracker!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Howdy Mr. Ruttn, you ready for Independence Day?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Howdy Mr. Ruttn, you ready for Independence Day?


Just going to lay low, and take it easy!!

Power just went out here!!......Time to sign off, and call it an evening!!

Catch Ya'll tomorrow!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 4, 2013)

kracker said:


> Not trying to be a buzzkiller here.....this is from one of my musician friends..
> 
> Before i start this 4 day binge, I want to take a moment to ask all of you to take a moment. Read your Bill of Rights, your Constitution, and the Declaration of Independence. Realize the men who wrote those documents warned us of these days we are living through. Remember the men and women who paid the ultimate sacrifice to defend those documents. Take inventory of your life and the things you hold dear, and ask yourself what you would sacrifice to preserve and protect them. Frankly, I fear a day is coming where that won't be a hypothetical situation, and you will be forced to make those decisions. Be prepared, be vigilant, and for Gods sake, stop being silent.
> 
> ...



Amen Kracker !!!

Good Morning and Happy Very Wet 4th of July to all of you.  The rain is coming down really heavy outside right now.  The ARK is moored at my mailbox for now and the animals have already lined up two by two and are starting to board.  Even the ducks are wearing "life-preservers" this morning.  Even as I am typing this, the rain has even gotten much heavier and it seems every cow in the southeast has backed up to a flat rock!!!    

I am going to have to swim out and get my morning newspaper now.  Sure hope that plastic bag on it is closed up tight.

Ya'll enjoy the Holiday today and remember just what Kracker said above.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2013)

kracker said:


> Not trying to be a buzzkiller here.....this is from one of my musician friends..
> 
> Before i start this 4 day binge, I want to take a moment to ask all of you to take a moment. Read your Bill of Rights, your Constitution, and the Declaration of Independence. Realize the men who wrote those documents warned us of these days we are living through. Remember the men and women who paid the ultimate sacrifice to defend those documents. Take inventory of your life and the things you hold dear, and ask yourself what you would sacrifice to preserve and protect them. Frankly, i fear a day is coming where that won't be a hypothetical situation, and you will be forced to make those decisions. Be prepared, be vigilant, and for Gods sake, stop being silent.
> 
> ...



yeap I was the DD last night.   Words to live by and drive defensively as the other driver might not be as alert as you.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Amen Kracker !!!
> 
> Good Morning and Happy Very Wet 4th of July to all of you.  The rain is coming down really heavy outside right now.  The ARK is moored at my mailbox for now and the animals have already lined up two by two and are starting to board.  Even the ducks are wearing "life-preservers" this morning.  Even as I am typing this, the rain has even gotten much heavier and it seems every cow in the southeast has backed up to a flat rock!!!
> 
> ...



morning EE   I rolled over and caught a few more as it was a late night last evening.   Only 0.7 inches in the gauge from yesterday but still drizzling.  Well the coffee is done although I did sneak a cup when it was about half done.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 4, 2013)

I pop a top on the beer of freedom this fine morning


----------



## Crickett (Jul 4, 2013)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 4, 2013)

Is it to early to start drinking?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I pop a top on the beer of freedom this fine morning



Red, white and blue I suppose

Morning Crickett


----------



## Hankus (Jul 4, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!



mornin



shakey gizzard said:


> Is it to early to start drinking?



no, youre already behind



gobbleinwoods said:


> Red, white and blue I suppose
> 
> Morning Crickett



blue, silver, red Mich light cans


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 4, 2013)

Man, Pookie really tee'd off the rain gods when he went flounderin around on the coast. Looks like a tropical system might get crunk out of all of this.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

Raining good in Franklin Co, USA.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Raining good in Franklin Co, USA.



what you doin up  Billy finally knock the muffler totally off his truck


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

Hankus said:


> what you doin up  Billy finally knock the muffler totally off his truck



Beats the heck out of me? Jus drankin' coffee and watchin  it rain.

Today is my Independence Day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2013)

Uhhhg.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2013)

Y'all get ya floaties on and let's go play in the rain.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all get ya floaties on and let's go play in the rain.



It is sunny and 73° in Elkins WV.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> It is sunny and 73° in Elkins WV.



73??? Wow!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

This must be how it is in Georgia. Has poured down here since daylight. But we needed it bad. Keep coming rain.


----------



## kracker (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2013)

kracker said:


>



I imagine the weather has put a dampener on many plans for today, but hope everyone has a Happy and safe 4th.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh Mrs Hornet......

Hey neighbor! 

Want a sweet cute lil kitty kitty?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2013)

Guess I betta get the ribs going ..


Happy and safe 4th to ya'll !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 4, 2013)

Miss Crickett. my apologies for bein` mean to you about the joke yesterday.  QUACK!! You send her that joke!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Miss Crickett. my apologies for bein` mean to you about the joke yesterday.  QUACK!! You send her that joke!





Yassir !!!  Mebbe I'll get it to the right peeples this time.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 4, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Miss Crickett. my apologies for bein` mean to you about the joke yesterday.  QUACK!! You send her that joke!



It's ok Nic! I knew you was just  at me! Slip sent me a PM!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2013)

Crickett said:


> It's ok Nic! I knew you was just  at me! Slip sent me a PM!





Hiya Kickett, you've got another PM, Slip probably screwed it up . . .


----------



## slip (Jul 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Kickett, you've got another PM, Slip probably screwed it up . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yassir !!!  Mebbe I'll get it to the right peeples this time.




Hopefully!  




Crickett said:


> It's ok Nic! I knew you was just  at me! Slip sent me a PM!




Thank you, Miss!!  



I hope all of you have a good and safe Independence Day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Hopefully!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Didja eva check out Lavell Crawford's "grocery store" video ??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didja eva check out Lavell Crawford's "grocery store" video ??





Not yet, but I will, and will send a full report!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Not yet, but I will, and will send a full report!






Some of it will sound familiar . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## Hankus (Jul 4, 2013)

workin an rain is messin up my tyion on a drunk 

least the chickens gots a tin roof


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2013)

Hope I don't get to try out the new generator today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope I don't get to try out the new generator today.


I'm bettin you will.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope I don't get to try out the new generator today.



mine wont do me no good its in the shop


----------



## rydert (Jul 4, 2013)

Raining again...Happy 4th!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2013)

rydert said:


> Raining again...Happy 4th!!!



Dry for now but it will not last.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2013)

cars are floating away in the mall parking lot in Panama City.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> cars are floating away in the mall parking lot in Panama City.



The weather gurus must think you are still there.


----------



## rydert (Jul 4, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The weather gurus must think you are still there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2013)

2 power failures, didn't last long...  slab of ribs are slow cooked and ready, homemade new/red tater salad, sweet kone on da cob too...


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

Raining in Franklin Co, USA.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Global warming has taken over. It got up to 66 here today.


----------



## rydert (Jul 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Raining in Franklin Co, USA.



Went to check my fish traps and they were gone.......raining here again....


----------



## Crickett (Jul 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Kickett, you've got another PM, Slip probably screwed it up . . .





He didn't mess it up! 


Hope y'all had a great Independence Day!


----------



## slip (Jul 4, 2013)

Had some shanes rib shack today since purty much everybody is closed.

Lawd, ill never make that mistake again. It taste like boiled shredded meat ...


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

rydert said:


> Went to check my fish traps and they were gone.......raining here again....



Maybe they washed away Rye-dirt.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 4, 2013)

slip said:


> Had some shanes rib shack today since purty much everybody is closed.
> 
> Lawd, ill never make that mistake again. It taste like boiled shredded meat ...



I coulda told you that!  They shouldn't even be allowed to even classify that as BBQ! 


We had subway!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 4, 2013)

This was good today.


----------



## slip (Jul 4, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I coulda told you that!  They shouldn't even be allowed to even classify that as BBQ!
> 
> 
> We had subway!


I would take a good meatball sub over this junk


Nicodemus said:


> This was good today.



Dang it man .... 




Anyone else have a shivering maneater following them around? Fireworks are just starting around here too..


----------



## Hankus (Jul 4, 2013)

cause ya cain drink all day iffn ya don't start early. I think 14 hours is bout enough


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2013)

slip said:


> I would take a good meatball sub over this junk
> 
> 
> Dang it man ....
> ...



Nope, but the occasional boom has sent Sammy to the closet as usual. Thunder eats puppies, you know.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> This was good today.



WIsh I would have had some of that to put on my homemade Blackberry cobbler.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 4, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> This was good today.



Oh my goodness! That looks good!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2013)

Is it your second Friday or your first Saturday this week?

brewed and ready to be served


----------



## Hankus (Jul 5, 2013)

mornin


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 5, 2013)

Happy Friday to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.  Somehow, I managed to oversleep this morning because I just forgot to set my clock. 

Sure hope that everyone had a great day yesterday and a safe one as well. 


Dang, Nic has got me thinking about ice cream for breakfast now!!!


----------



## rydert (Jul 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Maybe they washed away Rye-dirt.



pretty sure they did...................

goot morning everybody..............


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 5, 2013)

Howdee


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 5, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Friday to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.  Somehow, I managed to oversleep this morning because I just forgot to set my clock.
> 
> Sure hope that everyone had a great day yesterday and a safe one as well.
> 
> ...


A real man don't use no alarm clock.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A real man don't use no alarm clock.




Sometimes, you have to depend on a clock.   Last night, some idgets in my neighborhood thought their 4th of July celebration didn't start until 10 PM and they wanted their fireworks show to last until about 2 AM today.  These idiots were firing off what sounded to be large mortar rounds until the wee hours this morning.  The sad thing is that I bet most of them will not be working today BUT will be laughing that your and my tax money paid for their extravagant thrills.  They might decide to polish up their rims and tune-up their boom-boxes because they ride in cars just about like the ones that Hankus has shown in his post above.   Whoever was the idiot that thought up this "Section 8 Housing Scheme" should go on a fishing trip with me because you can bet your sweet patootie that I would probably be using them for my anchor and they would never be heard from again!!!  This fact has caused a continuing decay in our neighborhood and I need to hit the big time lottery before I can re-locate.

Heck, I should have been up at 4:30 AM this morning doing some work to pay the bills but apparently at that time, I was sound asleep with visions of "sugar plums" dancing in my head instead. 


Speaking of Sugar Plum, dang, I have been missing her a bunch lately.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Mornin.....alive, but that is all.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 5, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Sometimes, you have to depend on a clock.   Last night, some idgets in my neighborhood thought their 4th of July celebration didn't start until 10 PM and they wanted their fireworks show to last until about 2 AM today.  These idiots were firing off what sounded to be large mortar rounds until the wee hours this morning.  The sad thing is that I bet most of them will not be working today BUT will be laughing that your and my tax money paid for their extravagant thrills.  They might decide to polish up their rims and tune-up their boom-boxes because they ride in cars just about like the ones that Hankus has shown in his post above.   Whoever was the idiot that thought up this "Section 8 Housing Scheme" should go on a fishing trip with me because you can bet your sweet patootie that I would probably be using them for my anchor and they would never be heard from again!!!  This fact has caused a continuing decay in our neighborhood.
> 
> Heck, I should have been up at 4:30 AM this morning doing some work to pay the bills but apparently at that time, I was sound asleep with visions of "sugar plums" dancing in my head instead.
> 
> ...


All I got out of that was, Alarm Clock / Section 8/ Fireworks/ and Sugar Plum Fairies.

Still not a convincing argument to be able to retain your man card.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....alive, but that is all.



Let us know if that changes........


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> All I got out of that was, Alarm Clock / Section 8/ Fireworks/ and Sugar Plum Fairies.
> 
> Still not a convincing argument to be able to retain your man card.




Hey, you got all of the real important parts.

Man card....what man card???  I haven't graduated up to the "Man Card" level yet.  I only have a "big boy" card and it came with a few Glocks and plenty of ammunition!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 5, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Hey, you got all of the real important parts.
> 
> Man card....what man card???  I haven't graduated up to the "Man Card" level yet.  I only have a "big boy" card and it came with a few Glocks and plenty of ammunition!!!


Go spend the weekend with Quack. He'll help you with that promotion.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2013)

~squish~squish~guh moanin~squish~squish...............


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Go spend the weekend with Quack. He'll help you with that promotion.




I think that all of his classes are already booked up for the next several years.     I don't do that "twister thing" unless there is a 100 percent female instructor involved.  

Good morning Keebo.  Yep, I bet that Keebo would be a much better instructor.  Plus she is much better at ~squish~squish~guh moanin~squish~squish


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ~squish~squish~guh moanin~squish~squish...............


Dangit woman. Don't you know you're suppose to put fresh undies on in the mornin?


----------



## rydert (Jul 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit woman. Don't you know you're suppose to put fresh undies on in the mornin?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit woman. Don't you know you're suppose to put fresh undies on in the mornin?




OMG !!!!    I better get out of this thread fast.  See-Ya.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit woman. Don't you know you're suppose to put fresh undies on in the mornin?


NOW ya tell me!


rydert said:


>


No No:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> NOW ya tell me!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

Can someone post the day on here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit woman. Don't you know you're suppose to put fresh undies on in the mornin?



My stomach is still a lil queazy......puhleaze!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Can someone post the day on here.


It says it right above your avatar IDJIT. It's "today"........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Can someone post the day on here.



According to your last post it's: today @ 8 fiddytree


----------



## rydert (Jul 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Can someone post the day on here.



It's Friday............7-05-13.........hey, if you aren't doing anything today, will you go by Dorminey's and pick me up some sausage?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> It's Friday............7-05-13.........hey, if you aren't doing anything today, will you go by Dorminey's and pick me up some sausage?



Yes I can. What kind of sausage? Do they make summer sausage in the summer? I've always got it in the winter.


----------



## rydert (Jul 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yes I can. What kind of sausage? Do they make summer sausage in the summer? I've always got it in the winter.



not sure.....I want the kind with the pepper jack cheese and jalapeno peppers in it......and some jerky too......


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> not sure.....I want the kind with the pepper jack cheese and jalapeno peppers in it......and some jerky too......



Roger that. Let me get you a deer this afternoon and I'll have it over there by dark. They shouldn't be too busy right now so it should be ready in a couple days.


----------



## rydert (Jul 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Roger that. Let me get you a deer this afternoon and I'll have it over there by dark. They shouldn't be too busy right now so it should be ready in a couple days.





if ya can't get one this afternoon, let me know....I know where several are laying dead in a soybean field.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Who all is working today?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Who all is working today?


slowly raises hand................. me...........


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Who all is working today?



What is the definition of work? You mean like a "job"? If so, definitely not me.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Who all is working today?



Me


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Who all is working today?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 5, 2013)

Light rain here


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 5, 2013)

looky there


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 5, 2013)

wasn't payin' attention


----------



## rydert (Jul 5, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> wasn't payin' attention



dang.......me either


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

I was busy makin a Bloody Mary.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I was busy makin a Bloody Mary.


I'll take a Mimosa, please.........


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2013)

trying to get motivated to pack the truck and head to Montgomery by way of Pine Level. The girls want to go clothes shopping at Sikes and kohns Country Mall on the way.


----------



## rydert (Jul 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> trying to get motivated to pack the truck and head to Montgomery by way of Pine Level. The girls want to go clothes shopping at Sikes and kohns Country Mall on the way.



 for you rhbama..........


----------



## Crickett (Jul 5, 2013)

Mornin y'all! 

We got a lot of painting done yesterday on the new house. Gotta head back up there tonight to finish the rest! We are using the same color thru out most of the house so we have used up nearly 6 gallons of paint!  

Hey if y'all see MrsH22 this mornin tell her I have a cat for her!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Couple of fish sammiches.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Couple of fish sammiches.


late breakfast/early lunch/brunch???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> late breakfast/early lunch/brunch???




All of the above.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> All of the above.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> trying to get motivated to pack the truck and head to Montgomery by way of Pine Level. The girls want to go clothes shopping at Sikes and kohns Country Mall on the way.



Glutton........


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2013)

CONFIRMED!!!!!!!

I, AM, GOING, TO, THE, BEACH!!!!!!!
Leaving next Thur. afternoon with sis #2 to join oldest & youngest sis's for the rest of the weekend in Destin!!!!!   the 4 D's hittin "D"estin!  I.Am.STOKED!!!!


----------



## kracker (Jul 5, 2013)

For Jeffro...


----------



## rydert (Jul 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> CONFIRMED!!!!!!!
> 
> I, AM, GOING, TO, THE, BEACH!!!!!!!
> Leaving next Thur. afternoon with sis #2 to join oldest & youngest sis's for the rest of the weekend in Destin!!!!!   the 4 D's hittin "D"estin!  I.Am.STOKED!!!!



congrats Keebs.....y'all don't be gettin wild and crazy now......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> CONFIRMED!!!!!!!
> 
> I, AM, GOING, TO, THE, BEACH!!!!!!!
> Leaving next Thur. afternoon with sis #2 to join oldest & youngest sis's for the rest of the weekend in Destin!!!!!   the 4 D's hittin "D"estin!  I.Am.STOKED!!!!





One for each....


----------



## rydert (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> One for each....



would that be quadriple D's......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

kracker said:


> For Jeffro...



  


Was contemplating a nap, but think I will pop a top and turn the bottom up after that, kracker


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Sun is actually tryin to pop out!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Couple more beers, I might have to get on the zero turn mower!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Meds sho did go down ez wiff that ice cold brew.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Gotta drink these fast and dispose of the evidence fore the Jag gets home, bought bottles


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> congrats Keebs.....y'all don't be gettin wild and crazy now......


 At one time I would have said "We'll try not to".........now?   


Jeff C. said:


> One for each....





rydert said:


> would that be quadriple D's......


 I'll stick wit da 4D's as we've always been referred to......


----------



## rydert (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Couple more beers, I might have to get on the zero turn mower!





Jeff C. said:


> Meds sho did go down ez wiff that ice cold brew.



No No:


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta drink these fast and dispose of the evidence fore the Jag gets home, bought bottles


 ooooohhhhh, he'd git you for that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> At one time I would have said "We'll try not to".........now?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll stick wit da 4D's as we've always been referred to......



If I were to go, at some point I magine they'd be 8 of y'all


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ooooohhhhh, he'd git you for that!



Yeah, but at least he ain never emptied a 30 pak of bottles


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

*Late Breaking News Alert* There has been a whale spotted in Lake Hartwell. Appears to be female.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> *Late Breaking News Alert* There has been a whale spotted in Lake Hartwell. Appears to be female.



Don't tempt me......


----------



## Crickett (Jul 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> CONFIRMED!!!!!!!
> 
> I, AM, GOING, TO, THE, BEACH!!!!!!!
> Leaving next Thur. afternoon with sis #2 to join oldest & youngest sis's for the rest of the weekend in Destin!!!!!   the 4 D's hittin "D"estin!  I.Am.STOKED!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

This one bout done!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2013)

we about to head out. My path will be easy to follow. Just look for the yellow on the weather map. I'll be in the middle of it.
Y'all have a great weekend and i'll be back sunday!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> *Late Breaking News Alert* There has been a whale spotted in Lake Hartwell. Appears to be female.



Could be someone's sister.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> we about to head out. My path will be easy to follow. Just look for the yellow on the weather map. I'll be in the middle of it.
> Y'all have a great weekend and i'll be back sunday!



Y'all have a good time and be careful, bama!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't tempt me......


It appears there is a breeding pair. There is a male whale now and they are both on the edge of the dock in monster chairs with a cooler of cake and snacks between them. Not sure what the dock is rated for weight wise, but it doesn't look safe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> It appears there is a breeding pair. There is a male whale now and they are both on the edge of the dock in monster chairs with a cooler of cake and snacks between them. Not sure what the dock is rated for weight wise, but it doesn't look safe.





Pics man, pics!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> If I were to go, at some point I magine they'd be 8 of y'all


 I've been informed to pack my "wine glass".......... one year sis 2 painted each of us wine glasses with our "likenesses" on them...... they are toooo cute!


Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, but at least he ain never emptied a 30 pak of bottles


 ooopppsss, sorry...... 


T.P. said:


> *Late Breaking News Alert* There has been a whale spotted in Lake Hartwell. Appears to be female.


I ain't gone yet, quit predicting my arrival!


Crickett said:


>





rhbama3 said:


> we about to head out. My path will be easy to follow. Just look for the yellow on the weather map. I'll be in the middle of it.
> Y'all have a great weekend and i'll be back sunday!


 have a good trip Robert & Co.!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Could be someone's sister.


 you too??????


T.P. said:


> It appears there is a breeding pair. There is a male whale now and they are both on the edge of the dock in monster chairs with a cooler of cake and snacks between them. Not sure what the dock is rated for weight wise, but it doesn't look safe.


 ooohhhhh, never mind...............


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Afternoon youngins. Still raining here, think we have had enough now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins. Still raining here, think we have had enough now.



Afternoon, pops! Sun peeked out for a few minutes, clouded back up and drizzled again. Talked to a buddy of mine travelin back from Birmingham to ATL, said it has been raining the entire time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Who all is working today?





Not me !! 



Gotta work the weekend. 


5 1/2 inches of rain in the gauge...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not me !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good God!  Rain gauge bottom broke out


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Good God!  Rain gauge bottom broke out





5 1/2 inches is all that'll hold, it was running ova.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2013)

Bought Dawn a new set of kitchen knives from Cabelas, almost cut the tip of my fanger off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Think I got 5 inches in one downpour we had yesterday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2013)

Somebody start a new one, this one's 'bout gone .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2013)

yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2013)

okiedokie


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2013)

haha


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bought Dawn a new set of kitchen knives from Cabelas, almost cut the tip of my fanger off.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Bye Bye


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2013)

who's got the new one on tap?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> who's got the new one on tap?



I dont know but it should have rain in the title.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2013)

booyah!!


----------

